# Woking Nuffield Part 34



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies.................

Happy chatting









Love
Tracy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

First for me, how exciting never been first at anything  

Luv ya all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm 2nd


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Question again for the 3rd time.... Fish cakes - no bread crumbs or potatoes - anyone got a recipe


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - sorry, haven't got a recipe for fishcakes without breadcrumbs but will look in my low carb books to see if there is one in them.

Wildcats - good luck tomorrow, how exciting getting to see Wildkit again. Hope MrW feels better.

Barney - it's so difficult isn't it, keeping a brave face on things when all you want to do is sob. I'm glad you had a good weekend though.

Jules - glad you still get your free go at IVF      

Anyone heard from Hatster - hope EC went OK for her today       

Debs - glad your scan went well, hope you are settled into your temporary home  

Evening everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH - not got any recipes for fish cakes with or without breadcrumbs! Have you tried googling for any?

WIldcats - hope tomorrow goes well and that Mr W is feeling better. Wildcat, make sure you look after yourself as well!

Jules - great news about the free IVF next time. pants that you have had to pay for a bfn though.

Barney - what a shock for you this weekend. i'm glad it didn't spoil it completely.

Off to bed soon so hello everyone else and nunight.
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Here goes gonna try again...can ya see it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I can see it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyway.....lots of positive   thoughts for NVH, Wildcat and Hatser
and lots of    stimming thoughts to bendy, emma, minow and anyone else who needs them
Monkeylove....my gran and grandad used to live in Putney, right near Queen Marys Hospital
Barney......those announcements are horrible, I have had to cope with 4 this year and the timing is always crap
Jules...how ya doin  
Sho....god AF sounds horrible, thankfully i am back to normal
Debs...glad scan went well
Kate....hope AF arrives soon
...myra, fingers, cheesy and everyone else xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I can see it Ali - very cool cowgirl!! Yeeeehhhhhaaaa!!!

Had a call from Woking on the answerphone to say that I can take Provera from Xmas Day for 10 days, should bring AF about a week after finishing that, have this Prostap injection on day 1 and on day 14 b/line scan and hopefully start stims which makes it a shorter cycle by a couple of weeks. Am glad I have a time scale to work to now, roll on Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-What a nice xmas .....not   taking provera on the joyus day of xmas  

Nvh-Nope no fish cake reciepe  

Bendy-Sorry your feeling so pooh on the pills they arent nice but lets hope there all be worth it in the end for you hun   

Jules-Wow another nhs go, stay   hopefully this one will work out for you  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

morning all
Just checking in before my morning stab! Hope everyone has good days ahead of them.
NVH just wanted to send your little frosties some nice warm   thoughts....gona be good this time girl!
And wildcats I look forward to hearing that little one is doing well.
Better go and get ready.
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

glad you all enjoyed my cr8p singing was just killing the last 10 minutes at work   Celebrity - god that Jan is getting on my t&ts now, keeps saying why me keep bringing home the bacon blah blah blah, she'd do my nut in     and as for Scott, what a child  

Wildcats - good luck for the scan today    

Debs - glad to hear alls well  

Bendy - sorry your feeling crap honey  

Emma - good luck with the review today, hope you dont have to get your lady bits out too much    

Tash - sorry as I said before dont do fish mate  

Jules - glad it hasnt used your free NHS go up   apparently they are changing the law next year so everyone gets 1 free go, typical, but go for those who couldnt and now can, seems unfair some should get more than 1 and others nothing   

Ali - cool photo, did you get a good ride that night   

Barney - I've been in that situation twice and its totally gutting, I really feel for you  

Fingers - glad you got some direction honey  

hello to Minow, Myra and anyone else I may have forgotten  

Leaving work at 3.30 today for midwife then have my first antenatal 6-8pm with git face, oh my oh my, I am gonna laugh he hates things like this     Mind you gottta pay £40 for the two sessions, god is it Berkshire or what, you dont get f&ck all round here for noubt   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Still no-one up and about to play?!
I've even darned and ironed dh shirt.....ho hum....I'll go find something else to do then!
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning all!!

Barney    My God you're brave. I think I would have handled that situation really badly. you poor thing, you've really been through it these last couple of weeks. I'm glad you were able to go on and have a good weekend.  I hope you get some answers from Mr R/C at your appointment. If you can put your mind at rest you'll be able to have a more relaxed xmas

Jules- great news you'll get a proper NHS go!!!

NVH- thinking of you today. Hope everything goes well 

Fingers- Great news about getting a new plan. 

Minow- how are the jabs going?

Bendy- sorry you're not feeling to hot

Wildcat- hope everything goes well at the scan. V exciting!!

Hello /emma, Ali, monkey KT, Alisha, Cheesy, Deb and where did those new girls go (City girl etc) Come back  

as for me, feeling much better today thank God. Awful yesterday to be honest. I went to see my GP , which is a new experience for me because I've done evrything through the Army for the last 5 years. He was really good actually and told me a few stories about people that he knows who have had IVF and has agreed to refer me to Mr R at Frimley for my lap. I didn't think there was a chance that he wouldn't but at least he was agreeable. I'll get on with my bloods and that after xmas, there's no rush. Lots of house work to do today. just call me Anthea!!

Are we watching child Against the Odds tonight


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy, we must have posted at the same time...I wondered why mine took a while to post!  

Berkishire/Surrey...all the same on the price front I think.
I don't know about this law change and the 1 free go....we are meant to get that already but it is still up to each pct as to whether they will fund you or not and what their guidlines for choosing people is. We have been told that ours have no more free goes till 2007 (we were told that 2 years ago) and then they will use 35 as their cut off and guess what....I'll be 35. Still I won't be needing it as this go will work!   

Have fun at the antenatal - not sure what my dh would make of all that stuff....not going to get any choice though! 
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I need faster fingers!
Morning Sho - glad you are feeling better today. I might have a bit of and Anthea day today as well...if I can get my   in gear that is. I have Beth this afternoon so will need to get on soon if I am to do anything!  
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow, I know its crazy in Berks you have to be aged between 34-39, whats that all about   AND if this treatment was u/s and I was in the right age frame, STILL wouldnt get one cause I'd paid for one before whether it worked or not    I'd better shut up, it really winds me up this one    

Sho - glad you are feeling better honey   I will be taping against the odds tonight and watching it at the weekend or when I am in the right frame of mind cause it always makes me boo or wanna smash the TV   I still have very strong feelings about IVF, I suspect I always will now  

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

We need some consistency with the NHS goes. I know I'm not going to get one because I've already had 3 private goes!!!! Damn it. Still i won't need it. 

hi Myra I missed you off earlier!

NVh- about the fish cake thing. I've been thinking about this and the problem is yu need something to bind the mixture together. you probably already know this though. So I have to say that the breadcrumbs some how have to be replaced. i wold suggest trying an egg and milk mixture, but I have a feeling that that will just end up a bit like a fritter rather than a cake. 

Ah!! could you try mashing up/ processing some chickpeas. Use that instead. I suggest that because my low carb book uses chick peas in things. Obviously thy aren't carb free, but are lower that bread or potato. Sorry love, that's all I got!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning,

Jules glad to hear you havent lost out on your nhs go how soon do you start again

Kerry glad you have your dates it makes everything seem so much miore real doesnt it.

Wildcats good luck today
Cheesy good luck for later adn have dun at the an class

still no af for me and not sure how long I will be around for today as my sister is in hospital having contractions at the moment and her hubby is currently feeling quite sick so I am on standby

Oh and I brought some decaf PG tips yesterday and I have a mug of tea now and to be honest I cant taste the difference


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been posting on the inbetween thread, and there's a girl there who is 20 and has been told she can't get an NHS go because of her age. She has to be 36!!! I know we are talking about a very young woman, but lets face it, if she had an NSH go, it stand smore chance of it working today than it does in 16!!!!! years time. ridiculous.

got to go...got to go!!!!! I am not going to sit here all day while the house turns to rat sh*t!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Kate

AF or lack of it must be driving you mental        here are some frustration smacks for you  

I wish your sister all the best of luck and I hope, under the circumstances, you get some enjoyment and pleasure from the experience too honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

either that or if will frighten the life out of me and I might stop this road  

I am sure I will be fine, I just wish she would get on and have it to be honest as it seems she has been pregnant all year.

I do think its a bit strange though as St Peters hospital are planning on letting her go home after 4 hours of giving birth and baring in mind this is her first child and neither her or her husband have ever changed a nappy made a bottle up or anything or ever been shown its quite nerve racking really


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

they wont let her go kate until she can do things on her own, well I would hope so anyway  

you can tell me all about it afterwards


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mornign all 

Just wanted to pop by and wish Mr and MrsW lots of  for today 

Hope everyone else is ok!

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

KTx - sorry AF hasn't arrived yet hon. Wish your sister good luck from us, I hope that it is a good experience for her (and for you if you are going to take over from her DH). Just think of it as practise for when you get your BFP.... 

Don't get me started on the supposed 1 free go for everybody, it doesn't work like that!     

Wildcats and NVH - good luck today


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Wildcats - all the best for today  

Well had Ec yesterday - i was right and had ovulated some of my bigger eggs and only ended up with 3 but just had a call  to say that 2 of them were mature and have fertilised normally! i just burst into tears when i put the phone day - what a relief! ET tommorow morning.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- congrats on the fertilisation. I wonder why you and Fingers have ovulated before egg collection day? Regardless of that, you've got two embryos and that's brill.  As we always say, it just takes one love. Good luck for transfer tomorrow

I'm just having a two minute breather before the mountain of ironing. Done all the crap jobs now and its just that left for today.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning girls

Sho, glad you are feeling better today

Kt, hope that af starts for you soon, know how annoying it can be when you want her to arrive and she stays away, i am on cd 32 at the moment, a real pain as i am normally bang on 28 days, oh well i am sure mine will arrive with a vengenance

Hello Minow, cheesy, fingers and debs, hope that you are all well

Goodluck today Nvh with your frosties and the Wildcats for your scan


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Hatster         

Fingers - I know I was in the same situation not so long ago    sorry to have brought it up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster Congrats on 2 embies that is good stuff, at the end of the day thats is all you need as there is no point in wasting any.  Good luck for tomorrow when you become PUPO!!!

Myra thank you hunny I wish that was the case I am now on cd 40 life can be so cruel at times.

Kerry tell me about it apparently if i lived 5 miles further south I would be in Wokings PCT area and would qualigy for a free treatment but anyhow I wont need it as this has to work this time round if my af ever bloody arrives that is, great news that they are putting you on provera I wish they had done that with me or at least put me on the short protocol as this happened last time

Here is for a happy tuesday

Kate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash have a look at this link no breadcrumbs or potatoes in sight:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1485/fish-cakes-with-vegetables.jsp

alternatively the low carb store do low carb bread crumbs

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring * 
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*
Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T 22nd Nov
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
I wish - Testing ?
MrsG95 - Testing 22nd Nov

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Great News Haster - 2 normal ones is fab....sending them   thoughts so they grow nice and big for you!
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I had a bad nights sleep last night and a very strange dream about my frosties, I dreampt one of them got too big and broke the dish so it couldn't be used and the other one went to 10 cells and it was quite big and Mr R was poking it in with his fingers as it kept popping out  
Today is down to science and has nothing to do with being postive or negative!  But I am sh*tting myself and have butterflies.  I promise of they embies survive I will be    

Someone I work with's daughter has 4 frosties that will be thawed today too! They are from Belgium and I was shocked when he told me this as when I was starting this tx she just got a bfn...they don't muck about in Belgium eh!!

Haster - well done, and best of luck for tomorrow      what time are you there  

Ali - you look fab

Kate - thanks for the recipe, will have a look in a mo.  Crap that af hasn't started    have you told the clinic    The car megastore has sold out
of the normal bread crumbs  

kerry - starting provera on xmas day  

Minow - you were up bright and early as usual...any plans to cozy up to the fire today  

Cheesy - come on, sing us some songs

Sho - I found a receipe that used pork crackling in replacement for breadcrumbs.  Enjoy the house work 

Myra - we don't normally see you around in the day time.  hows every thing  

Wildcats - lots of luck for your scan today....bet you can't wait to see wildkit 

I think thats everyone


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there - just been catching up

Nvh - all the best for today - hope it goes well - sending lots of   
Jules - great that you can still have your nhs go but i can imagine forking out for the iui ust have stung a bit 
Cheesey - hope you got on ok with antenatal last night 

Minow - how are the stimms going? heres hoping you get lots of follies this time round 

Dbs - fantastic news about your scan - it must be such a good feeling knowing you can relax and really enjoy your pg now

Bendy - sorry you are feeling crap on the tabets - it will be worth it though 

Fingers - so pleased you can get going again straight after christmas - not long to wait at all 

Ktx - really hope that af comes soon - what a pain in the  

well i had better get out of bed and tidy up the house a bit - not going to be doing any of that when i am PUPO!!!

lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as we have to leave now to go to the hospital - appnt is at 11.30. Had more bleeding in the night    I want to find out today why! I will catch up later - 3 pages to read! ahhhh!!!

Have a good day all.

the wildcats x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

Hi hun, its a day off for me today, as i worked all over the weekend, got everything crossed for you today hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - definately ask for some answers! they must be able to do something to find out  

Kate - receipe looks great - thanks! 

Sho - forgot to mention you can use soya flour too

Thanks myra - are you doing anything nice with your day off


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

housework   oh and going to bingo tonight to see if i can win the £50,000 kackpot, wouldnt that be nice


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

kackpot lol, meant jackpot


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - we willbe proper 2ww buddies then! the waiting is hideous isnt it? sending your frosties lots of


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - well done hon - 2 is great - wishing you lots and lots of luck      

NVH -        when do you hear about your embies? 

Ktx - Provera is a must for me, as left to it's own devices my body would get by with as little as one AF per year. This is only to start the cycle off though, for the AF prior/around baseline scan I have to come on on my own, which was my worry this time and I was OK for that.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - sounds like its housework all round!  good luck wtih the kackpot  

kerry - after 2pm I think....they are ringing dh cause I don't want to take the call 

Kerry - there is always something to worry about isn't there  

Haster - waiting is doing my head in...know tonights gonna be a killer if they thaw ok 

Not sure if I can watch Prof Winston tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Does cyclogest give you af cramps    i can't remember but I swear I had v slight cramps this morning and
with all the cm I really thought af was going to come...

I'm a bit delirious today eh


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - i would record it and watch it when your embies are safely tucked up inside you.

do i need to continue the litre of milk now and should i be drinking pineapple juice and brazil nuts for implantation?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nuffield said to continue with the milk but you don't need as much.  You have to drink it when you are pg
anyway.  
Brazil nuts yes,....I heard pressed pineapple juice helps, but then you hear so many conflicting stories about
it causing uterine contractions that I wouldn't bother.  Its not worth the hassle.  I think its the concentrated
one that has that funny enzyme in it.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, are you at home today hun, you must be so excited, not long to wait now, are they going to call dh with the news, also how long does the process take, hope that by asking you questions i am not making you nervous


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Personally I think its more important to relax than worry too much about what you can and can't eat. Just avoid the obvious like alcohol, ciggies, raw meat and soft cheeses.

I drank pineapple juice during my 2ww but didin't bother with the nuts - and I only had the PJ cos it was on offer in sainsburys


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thanks nvh - just did a search on pineapple and it seems conflicting - dont think i will bother

sorry dont know about cyclogest and cramps - have my box next to me here in bed (oops still not out ) and it doesnt mention it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

think you are right debs - you can drive yourself nuts worrying about every little thing  - am trying to convince myself as i think brazil nuts are absolutely gopping


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - no i'm at work cause I think I would go loopy at home.  They said they will take them out of the freezer around
2ish, the thaw only takes about 30 miutes but its takes longer to see if they are ok & they want to see them divide.
However, the dividing process can be slow and it might be that they have to wait over night.  My appointment is at 9.15
so maybe I won't know for sure until I show up  
Get out of bed you lazy mare    

I'm sure that cyclogest can give you af cramps, i remember when i had them last time people kept telling me it could be
the cyclogest!

haster - I go with the rule that if I am gonna regret it later then I don't bother.  I think juice will do me more harm than good
anyway cause of the PCO.  Meant to stay away from lots of fruit cause of the sugar/insulin


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- just quickly popped on to say don't worry, cyclogest gives you the cramps big time. I don't know how many you are on, but I was on two (one in the morn, one at night) Brace yourself because this stuff is cruel, it gives you just about every pregnancy symptom known to man. the cramps can feel like your period is coming in the next ten minutes, but try not to worry because it is only the drug and in itself prevents your period from coming anyway. My FET was the only time I made it to test day, so relax, your period shouldn't come honey.

I really hope it goes well for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks sho, and yep i'm on two.  Well I know i know its not a pg symptom, but was a bit paranoid about af, but you've
put my mind at rest.  I never experienced it before et last time but i guess with a FET you don't have to encounter the soreness
of ec which can making you achey too!

Did anyone see IACGMOOH    I wanted to kill scott      I'm glad phina bit & scratched him,  i would have
done a lot worse


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I did thought he was a right childish pra&t


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash LOL Scott was a bit of a nightmare wasnt he I didnt see anywhere where the rules said stop others opening the box by all means possible !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh and when he got back to camp he said that phina slashed him    what a whimp   
Ask for Jan


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Scott is such a  cant wait to see him jump out of that plane tonight - bet he will cry like a baby!!

*post edited


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hopefully if someone leaves from the boy camp it will be Scott and Jan from the girls, however I do think a battle of the sexes is a bit cruel as all the fun nice people are in one camp and all the boring ones in the other I feel sorry for Myleen which i thought I would never say


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i thought Myleen would be a little madam but i quite like her now!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The public need to start voting for the others to do the trials as its getting a bit boring with the
same people all the time!
Myleen has gone up in my estimation too 
Whats the matter with david guest anyway  

2hrs till my    are woken up


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i think the problem is a lot of the others are a bit dull but i agree i have seen enough of moaning Jan - 
oooh nvh i am feeling nervous for you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

bet david guest has got a heart condition or something


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mornin' Cheesy 

You feeling smiley this morning??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

lets see how the appt goes at 4 first


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

for this afternoon hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cheers


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Where is everyone this morning?? Its sooooo quiet (ssshhhhhh!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know    probably frightened them off with my singing


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If they aren't back soon I might have to dig out some more brain teasers


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right off to have some lunch - beware the quiz when i get back


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I would say that will bring me in but I've got acu this afternoon so won't be around  
Been having a domestic morning....baked a loaf of bread and made a mexican meal, carrot soup, and leek and potato soup to put in the freezer - ready for the 2ww which I will get to this time     (Oh and also done some laundry but that is more urgent as run out of clean undies after todays!)
Just eaten my brazil nuts (I love them anyway!) and trying very hard to drink my protein drink which is yukky but has to be done!

NVH....really thinking warming thoughts for your frosties....not long now!
CHeesy...  it's all gona be fine!

No idea what you are all talking about off the tv - haven't watched any of it   Boring old fart that I am!  

Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL I too would like to see some others do the tasks, I think Jan and Scott will have a bit of a hard time tonight though, god can you imagine what Jan is going to be like about it when she comes back to camp


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah she'll be over and over again about how it is always her bringing the bacon home, blah blah blah


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

However as this determines who is up for eviction I do hope Jan wins so we can get Scott out of there first


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very true


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh scott needs to go first!

Cheesy - you excited for your antenatal    makes it all that little more real eh!

Gill just sent me a lovely text  

Minow - very very organised I must say.  I have plans to make a shepherds pie and fish cakes tonight but thats
as far as i've got.  Thought shepherds pie cause you have have loads of veg with it...got some lamb and mozzerella
burgers in the freezer I made....are we allowed to have mozerella  

OH Nooooooooo not another quizz...we're missing brain box emma today    and my ghetto gang isn't here (gill)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

more looking forward to hubby's face and reactions to it all     if there's any "hippy" types, I'll PMSL but better be careful what I say as dont wanna get told off again, I mean hippy as in,,, well you know, I think   

yeah mozarella is fine honey by the way


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't been watching I'm a celeb. My friend says she used to go to school with Myleen and aparently she is a bit of a madam. My friend says they are making her look too good for her liking   Who knows? I don't care

Well done on the prep Minow. That's what I'll be doing as well.

cheesy I didn't realise you had a scan. Good luck with that

NVH- Not long to go now. you must be on the edge of your seat!

My friend came round and ruined all my plans of hard work. Her toddler is like a hurricane through your living room. Freshly cleaned items covered in sticky finger prints  I won;t care when its my own, but damn it get on my t*t ends when its someone elses child!!!

wildcat- come on and let us know how its going


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Girls

Just a quick question, i have my implacations meeting at Woking on Thursday, what happens at this meeting? Not sure what to expect, i know that dh has to do a sample, but thats all i know

Nvh, hun not long to go now  

Thanks


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They will go through all the forms that need filing in and then show you how to administer the drugs, when are you due to start when in cd 21?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

also if your near your start date they'll give you the prescription for the drugs aswell     I made a point of highlighting what day I was on and that I wanted to start asap and fortunately my day21 was a week later so had the meeting and started about 5 days later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Hatster-So pleased you have two hun, lets hope there the two which give you your bfp    

Nvh-Good luck as im out in a min can you text me and let me know how you get on this afternoon  

Cheesy-Have fun with the midwife 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - kates right, they will go through all the forms and tell you about the procedure, you'll get chance to ask
questions and even practice sticking yourself with a needle  

Cheesy - no laughing now, its meant to be a serious matter!   do ou get to watch video's of women giving birth  
What hospital are you at again    we'll probably go to Reading.

Sho - everyone tells me i won't cope with kids cause my house is so clean and precise but they're bloody wrong, mine can make
mess, its just other people's who can't  

Hi emma - yeh will text you for sure


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Kt

Thanks hun, not sure about the jabbing, abit nervous now, i can just see dhs face when the needles appear, not sure about my cycle anymore as i am currently cycle day 32, i think, normally like clockwork, hopefully it will have arrived by Thursday, as they did say that i might beable to start d/r in december, not sure how that will work as i believe they are closed all over xmas, maybe i would have to d/r slightly longer, oh well i am sure i will learn more on Thursday, this is all so strange to me as never done it before


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

myra- dare I ask the question? Have you thought about doing a test? i know I probably shouldn't even suggest it, but if you're usually bang on regular, you have to wonder.

NVH- damn right. I think its because I haven't got any children why the hell should my house be messed up by other peoples?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

well wanted to go to Heatherwood as thats where I was under but they dont take IVF babies     getting a show round and general reply times from Reading where apalling so it put me off, Wycombe is soon to be closing their maternity unit so it left me with good old wexham in Slough   hubby not happy about bubba being born in slough but I dont care as long as its ok. Midwife's I have to say are really nice but the registra's mmmmmmmmmmmmmm   not great but I am yet, as usual to actually meet the consultant I am under   Not sure on the classes its only 2 and costs me £40   its apparently more about the birth and labour than anything else but I know if they show you a video hubby wont look, he HATES things like that and I am sure he is only gonna come in with me cause I am making him but it wont surprise me if he faints or has to leave the room at some points  , during labour I am talking about not the antenatal   well I'd hope so anyway  

Should be a laugh, hopefully be able to give you a giggle in the morning


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, hun it has crossed my mind, i do have a test, if nothing by thursday, i might just be tempted, especially as we are male factor and dh has been off the **** for 10 weeks, i did say to him jokingly this morning that he suddenly might have started producing supper dupper spermies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho's right myra have you tested as you never know   seriously lots of lucky ladies and i know one couple you had a ivf cons appt and didnt realise she was actually pg


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My house is not as clean and tidy as it used to be (dh and 2 cats see to that!) but I still have to child proof my house before some relies come to visit! Once one of them drew on my music with a pen and when she got upset the mum said that the trouble was the child thought she had done something wrong...my response of "well she has" didn't go down that well! I feel sure that if I had children and we went to someone elses house I'd be running around after them clearing up all the time - am i odd? because nobody I know with children ever seems to do that! They all seem more than happy to leave the house ownder to do it afterwards. I get really angry when I see the state my sil's and their children leave my inlaws house in - these are old people who shouldn't be having to clear up mess like that. I find myself doing it and cursing under my breath the whole time - so actually I think I will generally clear up after my own children but not when they visit my sils houses...give them a taste of their own medicine   
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, hey hun  ,course i am tempted, but i have got that horrible af dragging feeling in tummy today, i think that i am just getting stressed about Thursday, but i will test if nothing by Thursday am


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you had the review yet Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thursday morning...why not now  

Cheesy-Yeah review went really well, and without my boobs hanging out too   there really pleased and said that they like the fact im loyal, and is there anything else i want to do within the company and i said no as i like the flexible working hours and the money   so im more motivated now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- i find that as well. I have a good friend who is very apologetic to be fare to her but God!!!!!

Myra- i don't want to get your hopes up, but Emmas right. honestly if you hae a look through the pages of FF you'll find loads of people who get pregnant naturally. there was a woman the other week who was down regging and hadn't gotten her period.did the test and bingo. These things do happen you probably just think it won't happen to you, but it could. Just to save you're emotions, maybe leave it another couple of days just in case, but I wouldn't leave it too much longer, I'd have to have a wee and see!! 

Just seen your last post. Actually, a dragging feeling is a symptom.....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

flexible working hours and the money, best reasons to stay at a job I'd say


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, i had my laporoscopy at Wexham Park Hospital, i used to live in Colnbrook


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah sunny colnbrook   yeh I had 3 laps and excision of endo at Wexham and the last one at Heatherwood May last year cause wexham run out of beds, I tend to be placed at either one really dependant on which has a spare bed  


you didint know an **** called Mr Iskander did you?  

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i am to chicken

Sho, i will take your advice and wait a couple more days, like i said anyway i am such a chicken, when you have tried as long as me and dh, then it can be very hard to believe, we have been together nearly 18 years and have used contraception in the 1st two years, so 16 years is along time, although we did have a m/c in our 2nd year together, nothing since


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG Dh has just rang.....

1 is at 4 cell and 1 is at 3 cell..........just hope they survive the night


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah its great but you know what its like when all you want is a baby to spend the money on and i would rather be skint and have a baby then be here  
But i suppose it pays for the ivf   

Myra-Do it NOW  

Nvh Excellent news honey sooooo pleased


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra maybe that is why your body is being a bit late as if the witch arrives on Friday you would start DR on the 14th December which would be right in the middle of Christmas when you would need the Baseline scan so the longer your body can wait at the moment is good as it means you can start this cycle if it can wait until Tuesday that would probably be perfect timing for one of the first in the new year !!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

great news Tash !!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah Emma, I understand that 200%


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, no never heard of him, i had a lady consultant, cannot remember her name but i have since seen her on one of them IVF programmes, she told me when i had my lap that she would put me on the IUI waiting list, after 1 year i called to see how far up the list we were only to find she had never put us on in the first place, so after that we gave up trying for many years, we just enjoyed our life together, here we are now, although sometimes i wish i had started alot earlier


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

story of my life Myra at Wexham 4 BLOODY YEARS of false promises and drugs and operations that were gonna be of no help anyway     Wish I knew then what I know now and I'd have started probably around age 28


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, well done hun, so pleased     for tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, same here hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh by the way what does 4 amps mean, is this alot of drugs as this is what Mr R said he will put me on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - Mr Iskander done my laparoscopy! I was hoping to go there but us IVF aliens are not allowed  

OMG still in shock! Now that they have survived this, what are the chances overnight - does anyone know  

Myra - go and test


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nvh- brilliant news you!!!! We told you they would survive the thaw. I'm glad they are leaving them over night for you. Let them relax and get a bit more growing done before going back into the mother ship!! Good for you hun 

Myra- apparantly women can get pregnant when theya re in your situation because once yu start on the IVF thing you relax a bit and then one of those little swimmers gets up there and you're away. Like I say I don't want to build up your hopes but these miracles do happen.

I can't believe they didn't put you on the list!! That's outrageously negligent.

I'm still battling my ironing. Just having a 5 minute break watching the vile Jeremy Kyle sort out the trailer trash of England


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mother ship and jeremy kyle comment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - good news about your review...BUT do they know you spend nearly all your day on FF  

Sho - how boring doing ironing!  My butterflies are still here   bet i don't sleep tonight    I know you
told me so  

Cheesy - mr iskander made a mess of my belly button    i wish i had gone private now...long story but only
had it done by them cause thought i would get a free go on the nhs, little did i know back then that i couldn't cause
of dh's vr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash  - yay!!!!!!!!!!    

Myra 4 amps is middling, I was on 6 last time when it didn't work! (ie I didn't respond!)

Off for acu now...running late!
Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Lol, jeremy kyle, they are all so sad, i am sure they are paid actors, all the women have bleached hair with black roots, how gross, although saying that my roots are getting rather large now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I know i do quite well considering im on here all day  

Have to go in a min meeting to show some joeys for the 2nd time how to use our computer software


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have my review later - not sure I am ready...

Jeremy Kyle is hillarious - do these people really exist?? They should be rounded up and shot


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash OMG He did EXACTLY the same to me, the nurses when I went back to get the stitches out had to give me a local cause it hurt so much he had basically double and double stitched again, he did my 4th lap and last one and it was the worse pain I have ever known, I was on morhpine for 2 days now considering all the other laps I went home the same day even with adhesions free'd and excision surgery, I was in for 3 days after his lap   then went for the post op and dicusssion of fertility referral only to be told he was a locum so I had to start the whole process all over again     I asked him b4 if he was a locum cause I had previous experiences of having to start all over again with different consultants and hence differing fertility opinions and he said no   obviously he was so the next whoever I saw I refused to leave the room until they sorted it, I burst into tears with sheer frustration and anger, they sent me away with 4 packs of clomid (later found out you DONT give to endo patients unless under supervision) obviously that didnt work and made the endo worse so I went back and was seen by another lady consultant who had just moved over from Barts London and I said look I need a referral now and I am not doing anymore of your stupid Day21 tests etc.. she told me no free go cause of my age but to go and research a clinic, tell her which one i wanted and let her know to write a letter to them so they helped me in no way whatsoever which I am glad I chose myself cause to date they had all been total TRIPE  

THATS BETTER


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

<passes chill pill to cheesy>


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd need to be put out let alone a chill pill if I bump into those ba***rds ever again, 4years of hell, oh and best one is being seen by a  whilst I am on morphine, with a book asking me what my symptons were, Simon nearly knocked him out   he said "I think it is a gynae" problem................... really you dumb ass 

Mind you morphine is good 

*post edited


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My DH nearly thumped a midwife when I was in labour with charlie. She asked (seconds after I'd just puked everywhere) if I needed a sick bowl! doh!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra I would say 4 amps is quite a lot 1st ICSI I was on 2 amps all the way through this time I am being put on 3amps one day and 2 amps the next then 3 then 2 etc


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I was on 3 amps from day 1 with first ICSI, Something I should have been aware of


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - he's a bloody idiot, my stitches wouldn't come out, had to get them removed by the nurse   Can't believe the stuff
you went through!    they gave me clomid too which is bloody useless considering dh's unsuccessful VR...PLUS they
gave us wrong sperm results...according to them dh had 21 million but when we went to nuffield they said he had hardly anything
and that they nhs was wrong    now we had been trying naturally for so long because of their stupid results   little
did we now we had little or no hope.  Not to mention I had the worst time every in recovery...i know where you are coming from  
Well at least it all worked out in the end for you! perhaps its good that we can't go to heatherwood after all  

I was alternating 75 units one day and then 150 units another


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

they bloody lost Simon's   was his first go aswell and he was so nervous even trying to get one batch out of him   heatherwood maternity ward is dinky anyway only 8 beds and really quiet, like a morgue, suits some but I'd rather the hussle and bussle  

if I ever see Iskander again, I'll give him a belt form you too love


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bugger - I just typed a long reply and lost it - argh it took me 45 mins to catch up too!

Nvh, good news about your frosties, not long now till you meet them!

Cheesy - sounds like a nightmare, it's all over now though!

Emma - great review sounds like you have a good job there 

The scan went well for us, we were only kept waiting for 5 mins which surprised me. Bubs is 66mm in length and dated at 13 weeks and 2 days! although we know different as we know the conception date! We are also low risk downs which is good news too.  They couldn't tell me why I'm bleeding but basically confirmed that as long as there is no pain it shouldn't harm the baby. 

We got a pic of the scan but it wasn't very clear, so I'm sticking with the one we got last week which was much better for some reason. Next scan is in 9 weeks time at 22 weeks.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, know what you mean, last sample dh had was 15 million per ml and only 9% morphology and the nhs classed that as normal, they are so rubbish, although his count had increased from the last sample the morphology was still very low  

Sounds like i will be on quite a high dose then, maybe its because i am an old bird


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats Wildcats, especially on the downs I know its all very worrying


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done Wildcats, so pleased everything went well today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - the sperm results are done at the princess margaret....can't believe they lost your dh's  

Wildcat - great news on the scan     you must be so relieved!!!  

Myra - they give dosage out according to age on your first go....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I never knew that   we had to deliver them to path lab at wexham funny thing was when he had to do it again, I was at work and he was running late as usual so he wrapped it in the cotton wool then foil as requested and then the idiot put it under the blower heater in the car to keep it warm     MEN  

Hence, that one didnt come back good at all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://pub.sinuspl.net/flash/Jingle_Bells_Reversed.swf

TIS THE SEASON TO BE JOLLY 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - great news on scan  - roll on the next one!!

NVH - well done on your thaw -       

Cheesy -       your poor Dh!!!!

I was only on 2 amps of Menopur and I think they will do the same next time because of the risk of OHSS with PCOS...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mmmm boiled sperm    

I know I should know this but whats an amp  - 75 units


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I am pretty sure it is   

ok off now ladies, happy chatting, speak tomorrow  

Good luck tash


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Wildcats that is great news

Yes 1 amp is 75units


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats to Wildcats and NVH - great news!

Myra - definitely do a test - really hope it's good news for you. I can't believe how long you have been trying - it makes me feel like such a newcomer to this whole thing.

Hi to everyone else - off to see the new Bond this evening, can't wait. Looking forward to some escapism on a cold day like today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye cheesy - enjoy!

Thanks monkeylove - hope you enjoy bond!  I'm gonna go and see it I think, let me know what what you think  

thanks for clarifying kate!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Wildcats  
What a huge relief for you both. That Wildkit is obviously going to keep you both on your toes 

Bored bored and double bored here. Plus got nowt to look forward to tonight. 
Feeling like a frump at the moment - might see if i can find somewhere for a late night manicure or similar.... Alternatively I might drag DH shopping seeing as how we are living in Basingstoke for a week.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Re bond, james bond - you will never see DH sit on a chair in quite the same way afterwards! Thats all I'm saying


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

ooooo now you have me thinking and I dont do James Bond might have to arrange to see this one though!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs - i've gone back to double check and you're the only one that hasn't congratulated me on my frosties, which for you is a bit strange cause you usually are pretty good with everyone else    Did you miss the post or have i p*ssed you off    I've noticed that you don't really reply to my posts. Now come on...be honest.  

Kate - i don't normally do bond but i've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its a very good film - just might make your DH's eyes water  


Oops - so sorry NVH.  I must have missed your post 

CONGRATULATIONS   Grow snowbabies grow!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I would like to let people know that I'm not malicous - just hormally and cronically stupid and idiotic. 

Please accept this apology for all past, present and future 'Oopses' I might make


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're forgiven debs, wasn't after the congrats by the way, was more concerned if I had offended you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash what are you like


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bloody crazy thats for sure!!!      I blame it on hormones


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nawh - you hadn't offended me. My feet are a little up in the clouds today so I'm making a mess of everything 
Had to type a memo out 4 times already today as I 1) forgot to save it. 2) saved it but couldn't remember where or what I had called it 3) found the file and then accidently deleted it - told you I was stupid! 

Cloud nine is nice - hope you all get to join me here soon - its a bit lonely on your own!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

where is everyone??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Im here where is todays teaser?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm of home now girls....gonna have a hot bath and relax I think, after I make the shepherds pie though  

Have a good one and thank you for all your lovely wishes today and keeping me reasonably sane


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcats-Glad the scan went well...sounds like you are going to have a big baby  

Nvh-good luck for tomorrow morning let me know how you get on via text please as im out in the morning


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash how do you make shepherds pie without the potatoe?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

missed that


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - mash some cauliflower ...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

NVH - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Nvh - fantastic news hun   - first hurdle over with - good luck tommorow

wildcats - great news about the scan  

i just cant wait for i'm a celeb tonight!!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH * - Great news on your lovely embies.   for tomorrow!

*Hatster* - Well done on getting 2 embies, I think that we sometimes forget that it is a real achievement to get to the last stage!   for ET.

*Wildcats* - So pleased that it was all looking good at the scan. Hope that bleeding stops and you can relax a bit more.

Big hello to everyone else. Off to make dinner now. xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcats - great news that the scan was good. Beth was asking after you again today.

DId shopping on the way home and found I was getting twinges so have left the shopping in the car for when dh gets home   Been getting some quite strong twinges which I hope are a good sign that this time there might actually be some follies growing! Guess I'll know tomorrow.

Just lit the fire so had better go and keep an eye on it. Hope you all have nice evenings ahead of you.
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a quickie as am off to aerobics in a bit.
Well done Wildcats, Hatser and NVH     
Glad u girls liked the piccy xxxxxx
Catch up soon.     to you all


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - great pic btw - I think I forgot to add that back in earlier when the site ate my posting!!

Good luck tomorrow nvh - i know you won't need it!

Hatster - well done hun! good luck for ET


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash - good news about your embies, hope they stay strong all night and are excited about meeting you tomorrow!

Wildcats - great news on your scan, so happy for you

Hatser - good luck for ET!

Love to everyone as usual.

Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Girls
I'm in need of some help, I had my scan today and this confirmed that all was well, bubs little heart was beating really strong, I'm 6wks 1 day pregs (obviously) and I need some help with wait for it..............getting the ticker I've done to go on my profile what do I need to copy and paste or am I completely off track?

Hope you don't mind helping me, came back here cause my 1st trimester board is just so very quiet!
Thank you
Freddy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Freddy-Click on my ticker and it will take you to the ticker factory page then choose your ticker for pregnancy and it will give you instructions from there   good news about the scan honey  

One of mine and wildcats cycle buddies from july has had her twins at 24wks and the little girl died   so sad     little Poppy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, very sad, i was reading that today


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Emma,
Haven't chatted to you for ages. Sorry to hear about your cycle buddy...did you just watch the IVF programme. I thought of you when i saw those dogs in there coats especially the one with the hood   
How r u feelin xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Myra...have you tested yet


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ali, no hun, will wait until Thursday as that is hospital day, i am such a chicken but think she is on her way as had a terrible headache all afternoon, that is a sure sign for me.

I watched that programme, very sad for the couple whos little girl died


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well good luck for Thurs   
Yes its was so sad   
XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ali and Myra

Yeah i watched it very sad was in   i was sooooo happy for them that they had little freddie to take home  

Off to dry my hair and to bed night ladies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks hun

Nite Nite

Just testing this smilie to see if it works, so just ignore this bit


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Emma, my smilie works lol


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning me dears

Myra - love the smilie but what is it doing? I know you said to ignore it but I'm being nosey!!

So sorry to hear about your July Cycle buddie. Very sad.

Tash - hope those embies have done well over night     good luck for today....you'll be PUPO in no time at all! I'm there a lot later than you so won't see you but hope all goes well.  

Haster good luck for ET

Better go and get ready for jabbing. I must admit I like the evening pen one - so much easier than mixing all those things up for Menopur (but I guess having been on 6 amps it was getting a bit silly!)

Hope you all have fab days. "see" you later
Minow x


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Oh that is really sad to hear about your cycle buddie  big hugs to her,

Sos girls I followed the intructions for the ticker, that bits fine, its just adding it on to my profile what bits do I need to copy and paste in the two boxes at the bottom,
I know I'm a bit slow but once I catch on I'll probably have Tickers for everything!!

Hope you are all feeling   today
Freddy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- I advised a girl on the inbetween cycles thread to a test because she was in the same boat as you, she did one and guess what:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74442.0

NVH- thinking of you love!! Hopefully you'll be as lucky as tht woman last night 

hi monkey  good to hear from yo

Hatster- good luck for today

Freddy- where's this ticker then?

Brace yourselves girls!!!!!! I'm about to go for a run! yes you heard right. I have successfully managed to avoid running for the last year of the Army due to wonderful IVF excuses. I have recently managed to keep the weight off and indeed lose a bit by reducing carbs, but Wildcat set the rot in with her pesky mince pies and muffins  then I got a taste for the wonderful carbohydrate and had pizza, panninis, more muffins, potatoes, chocolate, rice pasta.....the list goes on. As a result I have put on 4 and a half punds in about a week!!!!!  so thee's nothing for it. I have to dig out the running shoes and I HATE running.

I'll be blowing out of my @rse by the end of the road, but I'm getting a bit soft so here goes.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Freddy If I remember right, you have to copy the BB code and then paste it into your signature, remember to save it and that should be it I think.


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi sho28
sho28 thats what I have done about 6 times it just won't put it on there.
I want a Ticker  , I want a Ticker  , I want a Ticker  
Sorry I don't normally stamp my feet but I've waited a long time to have one
I'll keep trying
thanks
Freddy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - you go girl!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Freddy

Copy the bbcode (make sure you get it all!)
Go to Profile
Forum Profile Information
Paste into signature (make sure that you don't use up all your allowence or it won't work)
Click on change profile 
And bob's your uncle!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Freddy, I think, having taken a look, that the problem may well be that you already have so much in your signature that you have used up your allowance. You may need to get rid of some of what you have written already...see if you can cut it to the bare necessities.
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have returned!!!!!  I feel awful. I know remember in technicolour, why I hate to run. I think its something to do with the taste of blood in my mouth, the cold air in my lungs, the pain in my knees and the fact that I'm now sweating and smell! Nevertheless, I will do it again on Friday

Did you watch Bob winston last night Minow?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning still no news from my sister her waters have no broken but she is still only 2 cm's dilated so they are now putting her on a drip to get things moving, but seeing as the waters broke 4 hours ago they need to get little one out of there asap not that they seem that concerned at St Peters at the moment so again wont be around much as keep having to go up there and releave her hubby seeing she has been there since 6pm monday night!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- i think a lot of hospitals especially mid wife led ones don't worry about the waters breaking for 24 hours. In other words, if labour hasn't begun 24hours after waters break then they thik about getting baby out quickly. I wouldn't worry yet. I'm sure she'll be fine. First babies usually take ages to make an appearance don't they


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho -   I think the reason I like running is coz the word running is a bit of a stretch of the imagination...I do a slow jog more like...still get the red face though! No I didn't watch it last night...being in the middle of a cycle I don't really feel up to watching tv about it all!

KT I do hope things start moving along for your sister soon. 

Well that's my protein drink and brazil nuts done for the day - I don't mind the nuts but the drink - YUK! Not a breakfast to look forward to that's for sure!

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They do seem very very relaxed but as she is only 2cm's dilated there is probably little chance it is going to come out that way really it will probably end in C Section as the baby is very large, its difficult as one of my best friends is a midwife in Oxford and so I have been speaking to her and she is 'oh I wouldn't hang around get it out as its not going to come that way' etc etc so maybe I shouldn't look too much into it but the poor girl is exhusted as hasn't slept since sunday night - welcome to the world of parent hood eh!

oh by the way my bloody af is still not here getting rather desperate now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya kate

I suspect they have put her on syntocin/potocin (sp) which is a hormone drip to stimulate regular contractions, this will be monitored bi-hourly at least alongside the baby's heartbeat etc... if she doesnt dialate to a set amount in a set period, they will do something about so dont worry honey   albeit I bet the poor thing mis knackered  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Tooo excited to read back so hope this post isnt inappropriate buuuut........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
       *BFP!!!*      

Cant believe it, trying to be realistic but also to enjoy the moment for what it is. Did the test at 5 am and then told hubby he'd better sell the car!!! (two seater - not exactly baby friendly)

I'm off again now but just wanted to spread some good news and to send iwish   for Friday! xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

anyone know a good source of Iron that is not green leafy veggies? Apparently I am very low in them altho I have been taking pregnacare all these months apparently my body is not obsorbing them so if its low next time, I have to go for weekly injections until bubba is born   I think I am more looking at high iron level foods they are reluctant to ask em to take tabs this late in pregnancy and wanna try the natural route first


cheers  
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats what we are waiting for at the moment which is why I have come home they are waiting to send her to the labour ward to be put on the drip, god knows what we are waiting for but I am sure they know what they are doing.

Congratulations Mrs G about time we had some good news around here well done MRS  

Cheesy LIVER !


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done MrsG really pleased for you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I hate liver, I will puke, anything nice I can eat, just checked my levels and they are fairly low


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations MrsG


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring * 
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*
Stimming * 
Budgie 
NVH (FET) - E/T 22nd Nov
Hatster
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
I wish - Testing ?

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have been left behind I am the only one DRing


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Great news MrsG         

Does this help Cheesy? Beets are a good source of iron — a critical component for making hemoglobin in red blood cells. One cup of beets contains 10 percent of the recommended daily allowance of iron. Beets are also a good source of folate, which is also involved in the production of red blood cells.

Keep in mind that the form of iron found in plant sources, such as beets, grains and beans, isn't as readily absorbed by the body as iron from animal sources. However, beets also contain vitamin C, which improves absorption of iron from plant sources. So go ahead and eat beets. Other good sources of iron include meat, oysters and clams.

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

your never alone with us lot love


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks minow    I cant eat liver products or shellfish due to being pregnant so looks like its baked beans for me................. I'll be farting for england


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy      beans beans beans made to make you fart !


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

MRS G95 -

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly] 
              

we needed some good news, let's hope it is the start of a run of good news. Hope the bloating has settled down a bit now.

Morning other lovely ladies and honorary ladies


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Who is a honorary lady??


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Ooh its really exciting on here today , Congratulations MrsG,

Right I think I've cracked it here goes!!!!!!

Oh and Deb Is it possible to update me, EDD 16th July 
Thank you
  Freddy


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

OK I've failed I think it was easier getting Pregnant


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr W is an honourary lady!

Freddy are you sure you still don't have too many words there? it's showing us some of the code but not all so i wonder if there isn't room for it all?

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Freddy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

freddy
you need to put [$IMG] in front of the http:// etc and [$/IMG] at the end, removing the "$" as I've put these in to show you what to type.

Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - Freddie...you've cracked it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well you had....where's it gone now!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back again! Stop fiddling girlie!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done Freddie - it seems to be working now!


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

I done it, I done it, I done it
Thanks girls


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

congratulations Mrs G!!!!!!! we have been waiting for a positive. We were starting to think woking has lost its touch. I hope this is the sart of a run of good luck

KT- you can't be left behind! look how many people are just waiting to start. It'll arrive eventually....unless you're pregnant 

Cheesy- iron: guiness!!!! red meat but eat it in conjunction with vit c as minow says. In fact if you just up your vit C that might help your iron level because it will just be aiding the absorption of iron you're already getting. If you see what I mean. Cerals are good as well. Weetabix is good I think or any porridge.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh guiness, you know me too well Sho   I'll try one of those


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off. Got to pick up a few things from the shops. Ta ta


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

really bored today, what can we do  

probably wont be on much after today till Monday as throwing a sickie for two days from tomorrow  

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

CHeesy I found this as well
Anemia is very common during pregnancy. We try and ward it off by prescribing iron tablets, this can be ineffective and actually cause other problems. However, there are times when we check for anemia that aren't appropriate. We tend to want to check for anemia right after an expanse in blood volume. When this occurs it will take a bit for the red blood cells to "catch up" to the rise in volume. This can look like anemia, when it's really not. Here are some other methods of getting the iron you need. 
Suggestions:


Eat lots of iron rich foods (liver, leafy greens, beets, oysters, heart and tongue) 
Avoid caffeine, it prevents absorption of iron 
Avoid excessive bran, alkalinizers and phosphates, they inhibit absorption 
Drink something with vitamins C with your iron supplements (tablets or herbal), Vitamin C aids in the assimilation 
Cook with cast iron 
Good herbal sources of iron: Parsley, Nettles, Amaranth greens, Dandelion root, and Kelp 
Yellow Dock root 
Prevention: 1T of decoction or 25-40 drops of tincture daily 
Presenting with anemia: Same dosage as above but three times a day


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It does seem that the key is to up your vit C as you need that in order to absorb.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Got to get ready to go for scan now. Sorry to leave you bored....quick quiz question for you 

Seth didn't hear which page numbers in his Math textbook he's supposed to read for homework. His friend, Aisha, won't tell him the page numbers. She does tell him that they are facing pages and that the product of the two page numbers is 54,990.

What are the numbers on the two facing pages that Seth needs to read for homework?

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

234 and 235 (square root of 54990 is roughly 234.5 ish) 

I'm not a physicist for nowt you know


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Minow   baked beans and orange juice, I'll be ****t*ng through the eye of a needle, could be my home made enemia before labour


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

how the f*ck do you know that Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

is cos I clever *nods head*


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I got that one too - must be a maths thing


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just realised I leave work 1 month today  

does anyone know if you can buy b&q vouchers on line, cant find it anywhere  

xx

p.s you clever clogs you two


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Congratulations MrsG!!!            Well done on your BFP!!!! 

Cheesy - my healthy eating in pregnancy book says this:

Good sources of Iron include lean meat, eggs, and leafy green veg such as spinach and broccoli. Iron in non-meat foods is not as easily absorbed by the body, so we need to eat more of these foods to gain the equivalent amount of iron. Vitamin C aids the absorbtion of iron so it is aslo adviseable to eat a good supply of foods rich in this vitamin at the same time.  Drinks such as tea and coffee contain tannins which can inhibit the absorbtion of iron, so it is advisable to keep these drinks to an absolute minimum. 

Deb - brainbox.....

Nvh - I bet you are on your way home now with little embies tucked away in the mothership    

As for me - well I am a bit nervous today, I passed a 2 inch sized clot last night which  freaked me out a bit - called midwife today and she is going to book me a scan for next week as a check up.  Why can't this just be easy now?  I thought the hard part (getting pg) was over!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Wildcat  

you poor thing, your really going through the mill with this   I really hope it stops soon and you can get on and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - I will drink to that (ok only a water or milk!) it's more annoying than anything as I now feel like I'm being a pain in wanting scans! I'd be happy to go away and wait until I'm 22 weeks but it's too damn scary!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcats try not to worry didnt your scan on monday say that wildkit was 66mm therefore 3 inches then so a couple more days it would of grown some more therefore that wont be anything to worry about, maybe your body just has lots of mess left behind from your first atempt nad otehr cycles

Stay     hunny but get the most out of the NHS with Scans at least you can keep an eye on it, Have you tried picking up the heartbeat to put your mind at rest


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulatins MrsG  

Wildcat, sorry to hear that the bleeding is still there, what a pain for you, nothing is ever easy is it, although just to say that my colleague at work has been having a full blown af every month and she is now 26 weeks, they are not sure what is causing it, but baby is fine 

Nvh, hope everything has gone well today  

Hi Sho, Kt, Cheesy, Debs, freddy and everyone else


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Wildcat - they should scan you every 2-4 weeks from 28 weeks cause you have an IVF baby, altho each county is probably different so I'd double check, I have had about 9 scans already   got another one next week and then if ok, please god, last one at 36 weeks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy

You can get B&Q vouchers at www.voucherexpress.co.uk

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I said to the scan lady yesterday I want one of these at home!! If I had the money I'd bloody buy one!!!  Save my sanity that's for sure!

Where has everyone else gone? - it's all gone quiet.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - its never [email protected]@dy easy is it >:-(
Fingerscrossed this *blinking* bleeding stops and you can start Blooming (I'm still waiting to start blooming btw!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Sho I dont mean to sound all me me me with being left behind the only one DRing I know there are alot of people waiting to start and I know you all desperate to get on the IVF train.  I am just concerned that if AF doesnt arrive real soon they will have to abandon tx because of being closed for Christmas as my cycles are so crap as it has taken me since August to get to this stage as my cycle was 49 days last month we are currently on day 41 today which therefore means I run out of time to stimm ec and et.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Myra - brilliant thanks alot you saved me a nightmare trip


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, your welcome hun

Kt, i real hope your af starts soon, it is so annoying when you want her to come and she dont, i am still waiting for mine, i am cd 35 today, oh well if mine stays away abit longer hopefully i will be able to start d/r before xmas

AF dance for you














p://bestsmileys.com/dancing/3.gif[/img]


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well off to work in alittle while, so have a good day girls

Nvh, have been thinking of you today  

Catch you all later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

have a good day too myra  

Tash , hope those embies are dividing nicely


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

vouchers are a God send!!! that's what my neices and nephews will be getting this year


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra  you know what I'm going to say, so I'm not even going to say it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Myra Love the dance matey havn't seen that one before


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its gone very quiet on here!!!!

where is everybody?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank God cheesy I thought I was on my own and would be forced to do comething meaning full around the house


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Any more cakes on todays agenda Sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well actually....

I'm having lunch with a very special person we both know that is having a rather bothersome early pregnancy and so I thoguht I'd make her a nice chocolate cake to have with a cup of tea when she gets here tomorrow.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am having tomorrow off, he is at work so gonna have a lie in 9bet I dont sods law on day off) go swimming and going and see SIL for a coffee, then mooch round the house   then friday picking his parents up from the airport at stupid o'clock and no doubt taking them food shopping and stuff   I am a very good DIL!  

Sho - oh that will be Elly then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tis!!!

Enjoy your day off. Doyou go to prenatal aqua stuff or just a normal swim?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm chocolate cake!!! Yum  I'm feeling honoured!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I just go for normal swim, since I had to give up my aerobics/gym at stimmer stage I replaced them with swimming 3x a week and have continued it to date, something is better than nothing I suppose, plus you are suppose to use your legs (thighs) more than anything in labour so want to keep them relatively strong plus I walk about a mile a day, well waddle now actually


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone...I'm back with some fab news       

Well last night as you know we had a 4 cell and a 3 cell.  After a crap night of hardly any sleep and watching P.Wintson (i'm just a sucker for punishment) we had a call from the clinic to say that 1 had divided into 6 cell, but then lost a cell but that was perfectly fine but the 3 cell hadn't moved    So carried on with acu and was content that one made it.  But as you can see by the picture the 3 cell divided sometime this morning and its a 4 cell  
Dh was saying its lazy like its mother   
Anyway Mr C did the honours and said that they were really lovely embryo's so we are over the moon.  I asked again about the embryo loosing a cell and he said it happens all the time in the natural world.  So me and dh feel blessed that we've been given another go at becoming a mummy and daddy! So now the 2ww begins!!!!!    
By the way in acu he put pins in my ears    ouch!!!

Haven't read the posts properly so will go back and have a read.

Emma - so sorry about your cycle buddy's ds!  

Sho - running    in this weather too!  you crazy girl! 

Before I forget, Kate - shepherds pie...same filling, but top it with mashed cauliflour mixed with cheese! yumy

Oh I need to go to bed I think, what an knackering two days its been!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done tash thats fab news, good luck for 2 ww honey - are we missing a piccy love


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done tash - thats fab news - I think after watchinf winston last week (not wathed thsi weeks yet) that loss of one cell is ok as they were sucking them little ones right out! 

YOu are now PUPO!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY - Tash is PUPO! well done my love

Wildcat, I am so sorry that it is being such a bother for you....I really hope things settle down soon. In Spain you get scanned al least once a month as a matter of course (even non ivf pregnancies!) so don't worry about asking for more scans.

OK.....can i tell you my exciting news now?!...........Just back from scan and got 8 follies!!!! Yay.....very happy. THere are 3 on the right that are only 7 or 8 in size but there are 5 on the left, the smallest is 10 and then they go up to 21 x ? something which I forgot coz I was too excited and relieved! oh and the lining is doing fine too!!! This is it , I just know it....it's gona work this time!    

One very happy Minow decides that a yummy lunch is in order so gona go and raid the fridge and sort something out.....maybe a toasted sarni.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done Minow, thats fab news....busy at the clinic today.

Having probs with uploading my pic


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done minow!! That's great news.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done minow      hope those follies keep growing and swelling


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash COngrats on Being PUPO

Minow Well done on those follies girl how mucn longer til EC ?

Tash shepherds pie with CC sounds YUMMMMYYY


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Nvh-Well done honey good luck for the 2ww   

Mrsg-Wooohooo well done at last some good news   

Wildcat-You lucky thing chocolate cake, wonder what the clot is   hopefully it will mean the last of the bleed...at least you have your doppler to check.

Sho-pmsl   is that wildcats friends cat you have as a pic  i want to nick it for my aviator too  

Kate-Im sure they wont cancel honey...hope the a/f comes soon 

Myra-Love your a/f dance  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you like it!!! Its from a Graham Norton show feature that he did on domestic cats with hair cuts to make them look like lions!!

I like his feet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right just browsed through and can't upload my pic so will have to do it later, bed is calling me!

Wildcat - sorry abou the clot hun, hope you get some answers   it can't be easy eh!

MrsG -        Hope its just the start of all the bfp's on here!  well done you! 

Sho - mmmmmmm choc cake, hope you two enjoy it!  hope you don't eat all of it in one sitting otherwise you won't be able to run!

This is no good, eyes are so tired and can't remember anything so going to bed for a bit.

Thank you thank you and thank you girls


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sleep tight NVH!!
I'm off in mo to watch my dh and his fat work mates struggle to kick a ball around a pitch. If this weather hangs around though I won;t be staying up there


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

god they are eating stinky curry in here again, its making me wanna puke


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaaaaay Minow - go go little minows grow for mummy!    

Emma - yeah thank god for the doppler - I totally recommend everyone buys one on getting a BFP!! It's saving my sanity right now

Cheesy - dare you to puke in your desk bin!

Sho - OH NO that poor mog - this is so uncanny as I put a pic like that on my blog last night (Emma, we spoke about this on the phone), now I just have to tell the story to everyone:

our friends in America sent me a picture of their poor cat overnight, and I just have to share it with you. They were on holiday last week and the cat (her name is Lady) goes to the local cattery while they are away. While there, the staff were instructed to give her a bath. Only when they picked her up, the stupid woman who worked there decided to SHAVE her! She is a long haired Norwegion forest cat and she is not supposed to have NO FUR!! poor baby - here is a before pic that I took a few years ago and an after pic that was taken yesterday.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

That poor cat  

Cheesy-I love curry i may come over and sit with them


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

PMSL  

Emma, honest it reeks, dirty bast*rds   I havent eaten curry since I worked here, used to love it, now I hate it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you've changed your pic but it says me and DF! lol 

Cheesy - double dare you! go on - start wretching and tell blame it on the pregnancy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, I love Mr Riddle   PMSL


Wildcat - I aint far off it I promise you, gonna out for a walk round town at 2 to get some non curry filled air... JESUS    probably is pregnancy cause since been pregnant I CANT STAND CURRY, used to love a nice ruby at the weekend


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - congrats on being PUPO      
Minow - congrats on your follies    
Wildcats - try not to worry about the bleeding (easier said than done I know), it is probably just the last of your earlier bleed and hopefully will all stop now. Your poor friends cat!!
Cheesy - nothing worse than smelling curry when you aren't eating it particularly as you are in a 'delicate' condition!!
Sho - can I come round for choc cake tomorrow too  
Ktx - really hoping that AF turns up soon for you, I'm sending it your way.....

Hello everyone else.....


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I see that lots of congratulations are in order today - 

NVH, well done on being PUPO -    for your BFP in 2 weeks.

Minow - excellent news on your follies -    - this is definitely going to be your time!

MrsGH - that's great news  about  - let's hope it is the start of a long run of good results from Woking

Hello to everyone else - Wildcat, sorry to hear about the continued bleeding - I really hope this is the end of it now. 

Sho - well done on your run - as it's going to be a while before more treatment for me I am getting back to the gym for some running as well. Went for the first time in ages on Monday and I am still aching from it today. 

KT - hope your sister's baby arrives soon and your af does too.

Hatster - hope ec went well for you today.

Hi to Cheesy, Debs (you were right about that bond scene with the chair - all the men in the cinema were wincing), Emma, Myra and fingers. I am sure I will have missed someone - so sorry.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Blimey, I disappear off and actually do some work and by the time I get back there's BFPs, PUPOs and all manner of malarky going on.

Well done MrsG, NVH, Minow and everyone else I've forgotten, "up the Woking!" etc etc

cheesey - dare you to get a tin of vegetable soup, open it up and pour it into the bin while making retching noises then show it to everyone in the office and say "Look what your curry did ..." - works every time (or so I hear ..)

and finally, a winky-related story that's just too ... odd .., to pass by: http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006540326,00.html

Have fun all !!

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Aw Shucks girls...thanks for the congrats. I know it might not seem a lot to some but bearing in mind my inability to produce much in the past tis exciting to say the least!
I reckon we are going to have a good turn of fortune for Woking now.

If I'm this happy wiht 8 follies I reckon I'd be pretty uncontrolable with a BFP!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - stay      I think we are on aroll now so we will get lots of BFP's - go girls!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy wondered if you lot would notice re the Mr Riddle comment  

Mrwildcat-Tinned veg soup is a great idea....

or cheesy what about farting near there desks that will put them off   

Wildcat-   i noticed the Me and d/f bit   

Minow-Im sure this is your turn now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I noticed your Mr R love note!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG Panda has lost her little boy too    how cruel can life be


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no - that is so sad - I've been following her progress on the other threads, That is just too cruel.      My heart goes out to her and Her DH. Life is just too cruel.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

As i said yesterday i will now go with 1 embie if Mr R recommends as there is too many sad stories at the moment regarding twin pregnancies...especially after watching child against all odds last night


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

MrsG - Congratulations and well done!!      

Nvh - Fantastic news and congratulations on becoming PUPO!    All the best for the   . I had acu today as well - the ear ones were horrible werent they 

Sho - well done you for gong on a run - now you can enjoy that choccy cake 

Wildcat - sorry you are still bleeding - great that you have the doppler to check up on bubs with though -  and that poor kitty!!! ony an american could do that to a cat!!

Minow - fantastic news on your follies - is that the most you have had? WEll done!! 

Ktx - hope you get that af soon hun    

Hi to Debs and Cheesey and everyone else

ET went well this morning - they said they were lovely looking above average quality embies!!! it feels great to be PUPO!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Well done honey   so you will be joining the lovely NVH as she had e/t today too...make sure you rest up too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster - congratulations on being PUPO - so many ladies on the 2ww now!      I'd like to note that the owners of the cat are HORRIFIED at what the cattery did to her. They did not request this at all! she was only meant to get a bath!

I'm in tears over panda, she was a cycle buddy on my first IVF with emma - I cannot believe that she has lost both of her babies.      

Emma - that might be a wise idea for you hun, too many tragedys.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where is deb with her quizz   and the list she is normally so quick with the list


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh no who has lost their babies     a cycle buddy??

Congrats hatster, good luck    

MrW - I think the vege soup poured into a bin may actually REALLY make me wrench, feeling rather   today   


Roll on tomorrow, gonna sleep in my pit till late morning I think  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Dont rub it in...just think when you leave work in a month you will be able to stay in your pit as much as you want until bubs comes  
Panda lost both her babies she was just over 22wks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

your off on the 1st honey    

ah bless her thats terrible, poor poor people, thats so cruel


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yawn - I'm feeling a bit tired. I'm going to go for a lie down for a bit.  Back later ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

and you wildcat rubbing it in...oh if only i could curl up in bed...but ohhh no i have to work


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've just read the trail on Panda       absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know so sad bless her she has had a rough time from the start of ivf with hospitalisation for a few weeks with ohss etc  bless those two little angels


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Poor Panda - how awful. It's so unfair to fight to get pregnant and then to lose the babies like that. It's heartbreaking


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back from my really lovely sleep although there are builders next door and started banging on the wall     dh went round to say how long they would be cause i've just come out of hospital!  Bloody typical on my 2ww!

Emma/Wildcat - how sad for panda, thats just so terrible    Mr C said today that he has no problems with twins tho...

Haster - well done for transfer today and here's to a smooth 2 weeks for the both of us     Did you get any to freeze  

Minow - there is nothing wrong with being over the moon with your follies

Myra - good luck tomorrow 

Cheesy - soon you'll be out of there, just a few more weeks to go


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Mr R Said to me especially as i had twins that this time around will be tempted to put one back but will decide on the day   i will go with what ever he says now....too many people on this site with twins having premature birth at 22-28 weeks not good....i just think as well because im small in build i wouldnt be able to carry them full term anyway....I think its more Mr R who has the problem with putting 2 embies back especially if your under 30   its personal choice as until now i have wanted twins  

Go and give those builders hell


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Are you under Mr C then   i thought it was Mr R you were under


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

what a poo I just had


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im off ladies to the hairdressers get the old grey hairs covered  
Have a good evening
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - its such a personal choice, i only had 4 embies and as I had a bfn before i'll probably stick with 2 although I know what you mean about being small framed, don't think they would fit in here either    I know it so sad and unfortunate what happened to your cb but there are so many other twin pg's that work out.  We are just exposed to so many people on here so it seems a lot more common than it actually is...either that or i'm talking out of my   
Happy root covering....enjoy the pampering 

Speaking of butts - cheesy did you wipe properly    hope it didn't stink


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no for the size and amount of it I ws surprised it didnt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bet it was one of those satisfying poo's


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep   just dont feel I lost any weight like I normally would have done  

Ladies, Myra was so helpful b4 about the vouchers, another ? please  

I have transferred wedding photo's for my mum from one CD to another and I know you can take it into various shops to get the photo's done etc.. my mum doesnt do technology, hence I am doing it and I aint that good either   where's the best for value and stuff to get these produced?

thank you very much from the bottom of my heart I appreciate it so much you'll never know

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb

Waiting to Start * 
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

*D/Ring * 
KTx - D/R 4th Nov

*
Stimming * 
Budgie 
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW * 
I wish - Testing ?
NVH (FET) - Testing 5th Dec
Hatster - Testing 5th Dec

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesy - PM with what you want and I'll see what I can do to help, I'm sure I understand exactly what you're after


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry I'm a bit quiet today. Actually working, but feeling very very sad for my cycle buddy Panda 

Will pop back later hopefully.
Congrats to the ladies with e/ts and good follies! 

Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - hope mrW can sort out your dilemma    what a star

Debs - can you put my test date down as 5th December please.  I presume its the same for haster too.

Q = my embies were frozen on day 2, and thawed around 2pm yesteday and transferred at 9ish today...so are they 3 days or 4  

Wildcat - having problem with my piccie of my embies as its big and I cannot upload it - any ideas  please    we took it on the digital camera so god knows why the its too big!  FF says maybe not enough memory!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Have managed to sneak on at work and it looks like congratulations is in order for lots of you.
[fly]WELL DONE NVH, HATSER, MRS G and MINOW[/fly]
      
So sad about Panda losing her other twin they must be devastated. I know my friend who lost one of her twins a few weeks ago is still not up for visitors. Life is so cruel


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not sure tahs sorry, my scan took them from the date of ET  

Thanks alot Mr W   Its just basically photo's on CD that I need to be print on real hard copy photo's if you get my drift  

I know Debs its very sad  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH...one of the girls it may have been kate told me about a website where you can upload your piccy for 90 days. Thats how i got my cowgirl photo on, trouble is i am not at home and cant remember the website


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know the one you mean ali, but I wanted to upload it in my profile.  you still at work    
I had my afternoon nap and on sofa with legs up, whilst dh is in the kitchen sorting out dinner! 

Cheesy - i think they are day 3 embryos, i'm sure someone will help me out and put me straight anyway.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep still at work but about to leave. Look after yourself and dont do anything i wouldnt do    
Catch ya later 
Hi to the gang


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye matey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor Panda - what very sad news

Haster Yay to you for being PUPO too! Me n Emma will be overlapping with you and NVH hopefully. 

RIght, finished teaching so now time to go light the fire and relax! Jacket spuds tonight I think as I can't be bothered to cook   

Can't believe that Cheesy decided to share her poo with us - so to speak! I feel much better for knowing about it I have to admit!  

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WHo was wanting a quiz? Here's some to get you going

Two brothers we are, great burden we bear 
By which we are bitterly pressed. 
In truth we may say 
We are full all the day 
But empty we go to our rest. 



I am slim and tall, Many find me desirable and appealing. They touch me and I give a false good feeling. Once I shine in splendor, But only once and then no more. For many I am "to die for". What am I? 


You walk up to a mountain that has two paths. One leads to the other side of the mountain, and the other will get you lost forever. Two twins know the path that leads to the other side. You can ask them each only one question. Except! One lies and one tells the truth, and you don't know which is which. So, What do you ask? 

They aren't brilliant but may get the brain working for a minute or two!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Had a bit of a sleep - feeling better now, was woken by the phone ringing - the midwife who has booked me in for another scan tomorrow! I wasn't expecting one so soon, but i guess it can't hurt to check it out.

Cheesy - if you want to do it the lazy way then use http://www.photobox.co.uk you upload the poictures to their service which is very simple to do and they print them and send them to you! they are cheap too - the more you get the less it costs. Or go into a Boots that has a photo place - they all do photos from cd's these days.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVh - I forgot to answer your question - sorry brain gone to mush since I woke up!

You have to upload it to an online server somewhere to post it into a message - do you have anywhere?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH try using http://www.imageshack.us/ to host your photos.

I use photobox a lot for prints - cheap and easy 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks girls.....

When I uploaded a picture before i put it in my documents/pictures and it worked so don't know whats going on this time...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

This is my 1000th posting!!!

Nvh - what do you mean by your documents/pictures - is this on your computer?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations chatter box  

I've saved the picture on my computer in a folder called 'my pictures' and uploaded it from there.  I did this before and it worked.  I just think that the file is too large.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys please send my thoughts on to Panda and her other half it is so sad.

Wel on my sister front I am GOBSMACKED after 2 inducements and her waters breaking ST Peters have just sent her home as they are really busy and have an emergency in !

Apparently only her top waters have broken and therefore they have sent her home told her to act as normal and go back at 8am ! so she is going down the pub !


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness KT. well good on your sister for going to the pub, I hope it does the trick but what a worry as well.
Let's hope tomorrow is the big day.

Jab done for tonight. I have to say the gonal f pen is so good. Having gone from mixing 6amps on the menopur front to this is sooooo nice! I just know this is right for me and is going to work this time. Can't stop smiling at my follies.....well not smiling at them, I mean I'm not bent double grinning at my tummy or worse actually trying to get a view of them    but you get my drift I hope.
Dh on his way home too so a very happy bunny here.

Hope you all have lovely evenings ahead of you.

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I take it noone liked my questions then!!  

Now for a serious question. I am feeling very achey around the middle, particularly round the side and my back. is it ok during stimms to use a hot water bottle?
I've been drinking plenty so I'm sure it's just my follies growing away...at least I hope it is. but I really just want to snuggle up in bed with a hottie.

If anyone knows please let me know.....the ache is addling my brain and I can't remember.

Oh and the answers if anyone wanted them to the earlier questions were:
1 Shoes
2 A cigar
3 You ask each twin What would your brother say?. This works because.... Well let's say the correct path is on the left side. So say you asked the liar "What would your brother say?" Well, the liar would know his brother was honest and he would say the left side, but since the liar lies, he would say right. If you asked the honest twin the same question, he would say right, because he knows his brother will lie. Therefore, you would know that the correct path was the left! 

Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow 

I found a nice warm (not scolding hot) bath helped the general aches and pains of stimming.
Hope you feel a little less achey tomorrow.

Wildcat - your not even trying hun - only 1000 

KTx - hope your sis enjoys her last night in the pub 

 to everyone else.

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Contoversial I know but the old peppermint tea is excellent for relieving aches and pains. And its fine while you're stimming.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nvh, well done hun, so pleased for you, carnt wait to see the piccy of your embies, they sound great  

Minow, well done on your follies, hope they keep on growing for you  

Hatster, good luck with your 2ww  

Hi to all, fingers, Ali, Emma, Cheesy, Debs, Wildcat, Sho & Ktx, sorry if missed anyone, i am rather tired, catch up with you all tomorrow after my appointment at Woking

Nite Nite


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra hon - good luck tomorrow       



Minow said:


> Can't stop smiling at my follies.....well not smiling at them, I mean I'm not bent double grinning at my tummy or worse actually trying to get a view of them  but you get my drift I hope.


PMSL at Minow trying to get a view of her follies    !!! Yes you can use hot water bottle while stimming but not on 2ww.

Ktx - hope your sister enjoys her last night down the pub for a while!!! Hope bubs arrives tomorrow......

I'm on day off tomorrow to do Xmas shopping - oh deep joy!! Am trying frantically to order most of it off the Internet so I don't have to lug it around Kingston!! Anyone any tips for prezzies for 7 and 8 year old girls, DH's nieces (our goddaughters) who we NEVER see (long story) are so difficult to buy for as we don't know what they already have or what they are into now. I really don't want to go down the voucher route as I found vouchers boring when I was a kid (bring them on now though!!!)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Well I did manage to sleep last night although the aches did wake me up a bit and are still here this morning but not as bad as last night. 
Nearly time for jab so had better go....back later when you sleepy heads are up!   
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - other than minow is everyone else still sleeping?!!

I'm off to the hospital in a bit - see you later, have a lovely day.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all - where is everybody  

I've just had my scrambled egg and smoked salmon for breaky - yum!!

Well day 2 of the 2ww! I am feeling positive but then I get pangs of 'what if the embies fell out' syndrome    I know I know its not possible but wish nuffield had that screen where you could see them actually going in.  Need a go for a number 2 but not long put the bum bullet up there so trying to prolong the event    Oh i wish I could feel them in there!

Wildcat - good luck at the hospital

Minow - the gonal f pen is cool eh, so glad that you have all those follies, fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate too!  Hope the aches are better today.

Kate - hope todays the day for your sister

kerry - enjoy shopping...got to woolies and buys some games for your neices, or kids are into costume jewellery and make-up from that age.  Primark have got some great fluffy socks, slippers and nightwear which is cheap but nice.  The one in reading is fab!  although that doesn't help you! 
My neice is 13 going on 18 and she's a pain to buy for...she's also a size 6 to 8 so can't do the kiddie clothes shopping for her now!

Anyway, gonna try and upload my picture today, kept loosing the internet connection last night so gave up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyy managed to upload the photo of my lovely embies   

Are you all sleeping or doing some work    typical as I am on my 2ww


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm here now NVH .  I've had a busy morning. Wildcat is coming for lunch and I had to quicky pop to the supermarket to get some coleslaw and garlic bread tha tI forgot yesterday, make a cake and get the lasagne ready to go, not to mention making sure the loo is clean!! 

Are you having the whole 2WW off?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank god someone is there!!!   I've been wondering round ff on the 2ww bit and think i should stay away really, not sure if it makes me feel better or not  
Your lunch sounds lovely.....wildcat is in for a treat for sure!  Man, you've been a busy bee! 
Yes I am having the whole 2ww off!  Not sure what I am going to do with myself once this morning has finished tho....forgot to ask dh to get the xmas wrap out of the loft cause I could've kept myself buys doing that!  

What times wildcat due


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

she's got a scan at 10:30 she said but there might be a wait. Originally she was coming around 11, but we'll play it by ear. I think she said she would text when she leaves the midwife.

The 2WW is a pain. where do you live? We could meet for coffee (decaff)? I've got absolutely nothing to do at all.

the 2WW boards can be hard going can't they. Everyone is so desperate on there. I noticed you said you watched Child Against the Odds  Don't do it to yourself hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning!!

Am off out shopping in a bit - really couldn't get going this morning so I've tidied the house up, shoved some washing in and made a few phone calls. Thanks for the suggestions NVH - I will check out Woolies and Primark for DH's nieces...

sho and wildcat - enjoy your lunch today

Wildcat - hope scan went well and has put your mind at rest.

I don't think  I have ever seen it so quite on here, Emma is out this morning, Gill is on holiday, KTx - must be with her sister - see it's not really you that gabs Tash!!! 

Talk to you later when I have done battle with the old grannies in Kingston!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You're right fingers, it is exeptionally quiet on here today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wrap up warm kerry!

Sho - I live in berks....yeh I tortured myself and watch child against all odds on tues, not the best thing to do whilst your frosties are being thawed    I hate this bloody 2ww!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i forgot to tell you all my other good news....a few months ago I was tracked down by a company who had some money for me from an old investment I had as a youngster that I have completely forgotten about.  Anyway I got the cheque yesterday for £1,408....   however, the stupid pratts have made the cheque out in my maiden name   so got to send it back now    But anyway, what a lovely surprise


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Loving the piccie, day 2 already wooo hooooo  

Sho-Can i come for lunch lasagne is my fav  

Myra-Good luck with your imps meeting

Wildcat-Good luck with the scan i hope they find the cause of this bloody bleed   no pun intended 

Been clothes shopping now in the office


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm here too!
Been doing some family history research but think my brain has had enough for now!

Tash - have you got any good DVDs or films you can watch. Daytime TV always seems like a good idea till you actually sit to watch it and then 

Sho, what a busy bee you are. You put me to shame! I was going to make a lasagne to freeze later...do you think (as I am cheating and using shop bought lasagne sheets) I should par cook them first or just make it up with them still hard and freeze it like that? I don't want to cook and freeze coz it'll be much nicer defrosted and then cooked fresh don't you think?

Happy shopping fingers. The plan is to do our Christmas shopping on Saturday. mind you DH has just started complaining of a sore throat so I reckon he could be working up to getting out of that one!

Wildcat - I hope the scan has gone well and that you have a lovely lunch with Sho - me jealous....never! 

Em - nice to see you up and about! 
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-What time are you at woking tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- i would par cook and freeze. Very good idea. getting all prepared for the wait you good girl!!

NVH- How lovely! Extra money. I opened an account with midland bank as it was years ago. I think I was about 12, I wonder what that would be now?
I'm in Reading, so if you get bored just give me a shout 

emma- of course you can. Come on!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi emma - what did you buy    did you get that dress from zara  
I love lasagne too  

Hi Minow - may have a look at our dvd collection to see what we've got!  
Personally I would cook the lasagne sheets as they don't freeze well, best to cook or par cook the sheets and then freeze it.  I always make mine up with the lasagne sheets hard and not par cook them, cause they cook right through in the oven.
You could just make and freeze the mince and then layer it when you want it! 

Sho - where abouts are you in reading


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi there

Wildcat - good luck for the scan  

Myra - hope your appt goes well today and you get the go ahead to start soon 

Minow - how are your follies today - getting juicy i hope  - when is your next scan?

Nvh - how are you doing? glad its not just me obsesing already! i felt great yesterday and now worried that they have fallen out and also worrying that the lap top on my lap might damage them?  

got a tiny bit of brown spotting but presume this is normal after EC/ET

have a great day everyone x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-went to Zara they didnt have it   so went somewhere else and bought a skirt and a top. very boring really   

Sho-Will remind you of that on my 2ww now   

Hatster-I got a bit of spotting for one day after e/t which i think can happen


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - is that your kitty??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I'm in Arborfield

Hatster- Aahh. they won't fall out I promise. Spotting is normal. Its probably just from the transfer now, maybe they just nicked you or something. I had a bit of red spots after transfer on both my fresh cycles. I'm sure its nothing to worry about.

emma- feel free hun.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster, i know exactly what you mean    i've pushed my lap top back so its not resting on my stomach    I think the spotting is normal after ec...it feels weird this time for me cause i never had that so I feel really normal!  Apart from the usual cm, sore dollies and slight af cramps but that is all the drugs.   I had them all before ET!!
I asked MrC if they could fall out too, even from the catheter ..he must think i'm a right nutter 

Myra - hope today goes well for you..

Sho - where's that    pm me if you like...

Emma - oh well, i'm sure what you bought is lovely anyway


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi shoe - i have a craving for lasagne now mmmmmmmmm -  lucky wildcat  i know they cant really drop out but you cant help thinking about it can you? i thought i would be ok for the first few days at least - this is hell !!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hee hee nvh - i've done the same with the lap top - not taking any chances - i'm walking around like an old woman too terrified i might dislodge them!!!

must have a shower and get dressed soon - i'm turning into a slob already


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-No its not one of my cats i nicked it off google


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i haven't had a shower either....how funny!!  I've got my tracky bottoms on tho!  You just don't know what to do eh...some people say rest with feet up and other say just potter cause its good for blood flow!    I was pottering yesterday and then felt guilty for moving too much! 

I really want lasagne too now    might have to make one at the weekend


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i am lying on the sofa for a few days with a bit of pottering in between i think - dont often get such a good excuse ! love your embies pic btw nvh - we didnt get to see our embies like that - only a piccie of them in my uterus!

emma - you should show us your pussy you know  i should put another pic of sid my other fur baby but he takes a terrible photo!!

god - isnt the telly crap?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you watching this morning - its making me vom!!
How come you got a picture of them in your uterus


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster   thats the sort of comment nvh comes out with   wash your mouth out with soap


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't blame me emma, i'm being a good girl


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

yes watchingthis morning - where is fern though? i like her!

i had ET at The Bridge in London as this was my nhs go at Quuen Marys and they had a screen where you see the embies going in and they look like a little white spot in your uterus - dont get to see them in detail like yours though.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

dont know what you mean - only asked to see your puddy cat..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you said you wanted me to show you my pussy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fern is doing this bike ride around india or something !

I wish nuffield did that, it would make it a little more real that they are in there and didn't get dragged out with the catheter    dh said he wanted to look at what mrC was doing but thought it might come accross a bit pervy   
Apparantly when mrc asked me to cough he put a plastic tube in my cervix to guide the catheter through! Didn't feel a thing

Emma - gosh just noticed your scan tomorrow...what time are you there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - see its our dirty gutter mind


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

are you going to then? 
i also have a filthy mind i'm afraid - in our house we call it the balaerics..


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster - you'll fit right in then  

I've got ok and hello mags to look through today...


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

labia majorca and labia minorca!

they checked the catheter to make sure the embies had gone so i'm sure woking do the same!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-My scan is at 10.20 tomorrow, i have to take the cat to the vet for 8.50 then drop her home then go to the clinic then go home and get ready for xmas night out in Greenwich of all places...probably take me a couple of hours to get there  

Hatster-You have seen henry the big white cat i have havent you...nvh and everyone else was saying my black cat looked evil and didnt know it was a cat    and yeah you will fit in nicely  

Nvh-I love all those mags isnt katie and toms wedding in there


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

So glad I popped onhere this morning - what on earth are you talking about 

Busy day for me. Lack of sleep is making me realy grumpy and my todo list is far too long  (mainly cos I've been slacking for the last week) 

Will try and get on later to see how everyone is 

Wildcat - hope your scan was ok hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs its hatster and nvh as usual talking smutty again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi debs

Emma - yeh katie and toms wedding is in there so there's lots of goss and nice clothes to look at!  It really takes my mind of the 2ww so thats not a bad thing!
You're black pussy did look weird in that pic, i'm sure its lovely tho    i'd like to stroke it one day    take another pic and put it up...we want to see them on their sofa's 
Hows your hair looking by the way


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - i do remember seeing Henry now but not your black cat - my little sid is black and when people see pics of him they say he looks evil!! good luck for the scan - when are they hoping to do FET?
hi debs - take it easy - hope you feel better soon
loose women already - doesnt time fly? :

Oy Emma - i'm a good girl


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Girls
I've just had a mega bleed, no clots though and no real pain although extreme tiredness this morning slept until 10.30 should I be thinking the worst as I don't want it to be the truth.
Help
Freddy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

maybe Emmas pussy is a shaven haven like the cat wilcat showed us??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Gosh its quiet today.
NVH and Hatser glad you guys are ok, only 13 more days to go   
Emma...please DONT show us your pussy, i have just had my lunch
Sho and Wildcat have a nice lunch, if i had been on my course this week i would of gatecrashed....lasagne....yummmm
Its only you 4 chatting....oh hi debs sorry just seen your post
Emma...good luck wiv your scan tomorrow.   
Minow....how ya follies doing, u will do your back in if you dont stop peeking  
xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi freddy - so sorry about your bleed, it doesn't mean bad news thought, i mean look at wildcat.  Ring the clinic tho hun

 haster...she had her roots done yesterday so wondered if they done down under too!  

Black cats are nice, its just it didn't look like a cat in the pic  

Hi ali - lovely to see you during the day


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Freddy - how scarey for you - have you phoned woking and told them? they should get you in for a scan asap - be positive hun - look at wildcat


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah thanks Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-PMSL my cats arent shaven havens   i will take a pic at the weekend of them in their chairs as they love them  

Freddy-Have you called woking im sure they will scan you or maybe your local early preg unit..if there isnt any pain you should be fine, but ring to be sure honey  

Nvh-you can stroke my pussy any time   my roots are fine now honey....who says i have hair downstairs  

Ali-Get on with your work will you...then you wont have to see my pussy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i must off missed Freddys post......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyway Nvh and Hatster you shouldnt be smutty at the moment you have two embies each and you dont want them picking up your nasty ways


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Ali! how you doin?

here is my black pussy!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser what a lovely pair of pussys you have   
I am fine just wish i was starting treatment again.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh Hatster there both lovely   nice pic of them both..your black pussy doesnt look evil  


Ali-Have you spoken to d/h yet or are you still leaving it till after xmas


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - my embies are going    they miss you're dolly mixtures    
you naked downstairs    i normally go for a brazilian myself    

Haster - your pussy's look cute

Ali - take no notice of emma  you know how   she can be      I know it must be hard for you hun, is dh coming round to another go yet  

I hate sneezing on the 2ww!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - have a   - it must be hard - have you any idea what you are going to do yet?

and thanks for commenting on my pussys


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bet Emma keeps it neat and tidy for Mr R


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

No i haven't mentioned it, will try and enjoy Xmas and then approach it again in Jan. I really hope he reconsiders  
xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh just enjoy xmas, its not long now....fingers crossed tightly that he does consider, until then keep   away..you never know


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like a sensible plan Ali - enjoy xmas  and then talk to him - he may just need time and a break from it all for a few months. It must be so hard whn only one of you is ready to stop - i think me and dh will be like that as he doesnt want to do multiple cycles xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am not ready to give up yet, am still eating my brazil nuts and bought some wheatgrass juice from H&B which is supposed to help lower your FSH, I have to drink it really quickly coz it tastes pretty nasty, its got green tea in it as well.
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-At least if you wait till after xmas he wont feel as pressured as he would of done if you had bought it up after your last tx  

Nvh-Did you ask your dolly mixtures if mine were ok   

Hatster-I always tidy it for Mr R


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah thats what I thought. Theres no point spoiling my Xmas and i have got lots of parties to go to.....2 in Brentford as well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

really what a small world


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well happy chatting girls....got to go xxxxxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

do you think sho and wildcat are tucking into their lasagne yet? i really fancy some. got my mum coming over for lunch in a minute but only got boring soup


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Ali  

Hatster-I bet they are cramming there gobs with Lasagne and garlic bread....hope there sick


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Brentford nr chiswick  
Bye ali  

Emma - my dolly mixture said yours were just fine and getting excited to come out of the freezer    They also said that the other frosties might get some peace and quiet  

haster - i've got soup too!  covent garden tomator and basil..you showered yet, i haven't


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

yeah and dont forget they have got choccie cake for pudding! how selfish! right my mums here so bye for now - wll catch up later xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Been on puter doing yet more family history stuff and I come back to hee and pages and pages of chat!!!!

Em, I'm there later than you. Hope yours goes well.

Keep getting twinges which must be a good sign I guess and no not coz I'm doing yoga positions to look at them!!!  

Must be lunch time now.
Thanks for the lasagne info. No mince thought it's manchego (sheeps cheese...which I can have) and spinach so I think I will make it, par cook it and then freeze so it can be finished off in the oven at later date.

Mx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - still minging here too!!!  tomatoe soup here too!!!!
laters girls x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love the covent garden soups   and the tomato and basil...have you tried the plum tomato and creme freshe 

Minow-Hopefully all will go well with your scan tomorrow im sure it will   

I can smell you two from here...pesents


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya AT LAST some good news for me The wiltch arrived last night, just spoken to the clinic and I go in for another baseline scan tomorrow at 1pm and start stimming on Saturday as long as lining thin enough which is whould be as was only 5.7mm on Monday, can someone remind me how thin it needs to be?

But guess what girls I have been given my dates and guess when test date is going to be for me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Glad a/f turned up   not xmas day omg Kate you poor thing you have to test before like 2 days before  

Lining has to be under 5mm so you will be fine honey, i started a/f the day before my scan and mine was 3.5mm on scan day so im sure you will be fine


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No haven't tried the plum tomato and creme freche...sounds lovely.  Speaking of which, going to warm it up now.
Yeh feel like a right slob!  I don't smell by the way ..... 
Oooooh hello is great!  you gotta get it emma.

Kate - so glad that the witch arrived for you....yayyyyy!  good luck tomorrow hope you can start stimms.  When test day    not xmas day  
Any news from your sister


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You got it Xmas Day it is ! Lets hope Santa brings me something good

No news about my sister as yet she was due on the 11th November so it is really taking its time I am sure it is going to big a biggune


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh wouldnt it be nice that your bfp comes so shortly after your sister has had her bubby


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

A BFP would be the best present ever !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah and on xmas day..best xmas pressie ever


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its pretty scary when you think about it as thats 4 weeks on Monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This soup is fab!

Kate - a bfp on xmas day would be the best eh!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know it is Kate   

Nvh-Your eating while on ff   you addict


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

At least this way it has to be a BFP otherwise what a cruel world it would be as my last BFN was on my birthday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know kate you get some bloody horrible dates dont you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

According to my mother it is because I was born on a Wednesday and full of woe!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

good old mum


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My test date was a day before my birthday on my last cycle  

Emma - on the phone, having soup and on ff ....definate FF addict


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick note, I promised Elly I'd nip on as she's gone to Sho's, then I get into work and forgot :|

So, we went back to the EPU and had the scan which showed that everything was OK *relief*. It looks like the clot was caused by a spot of bleeding that's all cleared up now so there was nothing to see on the scan, other then the little one who was bouncing around like he was inside a bouncy castle!!!

Anyways, I'll let wildcat tell the full story if she can still type after stuffing herself with lasagne and cake !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good news Mr W i said to wildcat it was probably the rest of the bleed coming out in full force ....weird   Glad all is well and bubs is jumping around


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Its horrible how these dates fall sometimes....are you going to be testing early


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thats great news mrW....i see you're already calling bubs a boy    bet wildcat won't be able to move when she leaves sho's house!  
Very weird about the bleeding tho  

Nooooooooo way emma, i can't stand testing so won't be doing it any ealier than I have to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chicken  

I know what you mean though its horrible especially when you have the dreams about you testing and getting a bfp then a bfn as thats what i was having last time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh tell me about it....i've had so many bfn's and negative tests that I feel sick doing them now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Nvh im sure this time will be your time, think about what Lesley said


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off to Guildford i have a meeting there  

Will log on when im back home around 4.30 ish


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh i'm trying emma - thanks....speak to ya later


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

nvh - don't worry about the possibility of bfn etc and try to concentrate purely on BFP. It's a really really hard thing to do but when wildcat was going through the treatment we agreed that the only way to get through the 2ww was to be disgustingly positive in every way cos otherwise it's the longest two weeks of your life. Looking back at the last couple of months nothing took a much time as those 14 flipping days ...

I have (naughtily) started to call little one "he" but only because I can't stand to call him "it" or "him/her" we try whenever we can to call him BB (as in Baby Bump) as it's totally gender neutral but sometimes I have a relapse  In all honesty I have no idea if it's a boy or a girl and I don't care at this point as long as the bleeding stops and BB is fit and healthy.

By the way, is it normal for a bloke to become obsessed by his baby-to-be and think about nothing else, or should I go back to talking about games and football ....

MrW


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

being the honourary girlie that you are I think you can carry on just as you are - we wouldn't want you any other way Mr W!  
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrW you talk about BB all you want - Ill introduce you to Charlies-Dad then you two can get all emotional together  
Great news about the scan showing everything is OK - phew! Lets hope thats the last of it!  and you can start decorating the nursery 

My back is killing me so I'm about to give up and go home. Almost cleared my desk today (my bin is full!)  

Speak later

Deb


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nvh, embies are looking super cool  

Thank you girls for all your well wishes, the nurse knew straight away that i had been chatting to you lot as i knew so much  

Well all went well today, all though dh looked alittle bewildered by it all, got to call when af arrives and we should be able to get started this coming cycle, wont bore you with all the details as i know that you all have been here before.
Nurse was lovely, think her name was Linda, quite young with blonde hair, so all agreed we are having 2 embies put back and if we are lucky enough to get enough to freeze then we will initially freeze for one year, due to my age and take it from there.

Hope you all are well, have only glanced at all the posts, Wildcat, glad all went well with your scan

Freddy, hope everything is ok  

Luv to all Myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, by the way, no i did not do the test this morning as i could not find it and i never had enough time to look properly as i would have been late for work, i know excuses

Although nurse said if no af by monday then should would advise me to test as still no af at the moment

Catch you all later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good advice MrW but its sooooooooo hard to stay   although I am trying and have to have severe words with myself. 
It feels so strange on this FET, I think the tender feeling after egg collection is reassuring in a way cause you at least feel as though something has happened in there, but on a FET you don't feel anything, and thats a bit weird, although I know that i wouldn't be able to feel them anyway    
You call your baby what you want....anythings better than 'it' I agree.

Myra - great news on the meeting and that you finally have a start date!  Well done.  Yeh Linda is nice, she is pretty new there but very gentle.  Its all a it daunting at first but you'll soon get to the hang of it all and you've always got us to help out


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

wildcats = great news about the scan  

ktx = congrats on finally getting af    - testing on xmas day though! great pressie hopefully

Myra - glad it all went well at your appt 

just had a spasm of pain near one of my ovaries and a bit of fresh blood when i wipe? is this mormal do you think?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hatster, sorry hun, i cannot help as i have never been at your stage before, this will be my 1st go, good luck though

Well, glad i never wasted my pg test as i just got the beginnings of af, womens body arent they a funny thing, oh well at least i can call the clinic tomorrow, hopefully will get started in 21 days time, knowing my luck, it will be after xmas, although the nurse said that the clinic was only closed for 3 days over xmas, mon, tues & wed
Oh well what wil be will be, although i will miss having a wee tipple over xmas


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra that will work out perfectly as you will be able to start DR on or around the 15th dec and you have two weeks of that before your baseline scan which will be due around 29th dec which they are open for scans and then you start stimms you will be one of the first testers in the new year !!  And you will be ok to have a couple of drinks over christmas as its ok on Down Regging too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey you lot can gab!!

Wildcats - congrats on the scan, glad BB is OK, Hope that is the last of the bleeding now.     

Ktx - Xmas Day test - it had to be a good sign that this cycle is your lucky cycle..    

Myra - glad AF arrived and you can start your cycle. Good luck     

Well Kingston was a blooming nightmare, got loads done but not all of it.... came back and had row with the bed shop as they have been mucking us around - am tempted to just cancel the order and go elsewhere... off to cook tea for DH now like the nice sane little wifey I am!!! 

Evening everyone!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Kt

Thanks hun, yippee a drink at xmas, not that i drink at lot, makes me sound like an alcoholic  

Hows things with you today, sorry luv if you have posted today, but to be honest i have not read them all, my head is abit up in the clouds


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Kt, wow hun, just read that you will be testing on xmas day, what a lovely pressie that would be, everything crossed for you  

Fingers, its not dreams were you are getting your bed from is it?? they are supposed to be a nightmare for delivering on time


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, hun just read that you have scan tomorrow, good luck hun, although at the moment as i am the only one here feeling like i am chatting away to myself, first sign of madness so they say


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - i'm here on and off, dh just got home and cooking me a beef stir fry!  Just been looking out the window, some major fireworks somewhere and they were lovely...professional one's too!
Hope af comes out in full force so you can start on day 21..first bfp for 2007 I hope  

Emma - good luck tomorrow, hope your lining is thickening nicely...can't believe thats come round already...if its ok, you could be going for et on weds  

Wildcat/Sho - hope you two aren't too stuffed, judging by the silence I reckon you're both too full to move


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, hey hun, beef stir fry, scrummy, my dh is still working on lap top at the moment, i did ask what was for tea and he just said something  , yes dh does all the cooking as he is a trained chef although he no longer works in the catering industry, still he comes in handy for a good feed


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey ladies

A gatecrasher here!  

Don't think I have ever posted on this board although I don't know why, have been reading along for a while now and it all seems great fun  .

As you can see from my ticker Woking was a first time success for us (first child was natural). We actually went back last week to show Lainey but may go again as Catherine who did all of our tx with us was off sick that day. Mind you will have to be quick about it as she goes on maternity soon I think.

Was very weird going back as hadn't been for about 6 months, and it brought it all back as to what we'd actually been through (this time last year). In a funny way I missed it  

Anyway ladies - oh and Mr W! - just wanted to share our experience and to wish you all lots of love and luck in ur tx, breaks and pregnancies. 

Will probably continue to read along as now really want to know how u all get along, plus you do keep me entertained, hope thats ok  . Wish had found this thread last year.

xxxx Sharz xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

dh in the kitchen


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Shazia

Congratulations on the birth of Lainey, lovely name, nice to hear a success story

Luv Myra


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all

8 pages of gossip later! you lot can natter, even on a quiet day! 

The lunch with Sho was gorgeous - she makes a totally gorgeous lasagne and the choc cake was heaven! Thanks Sho - again we nattered all afternoon! and I'm so full now I don't want to make dinner! 

Nvh - lovely embie pic! you can't possibly be bored already you've only been at home a day!  Oh and I hate sneezing now too - I'm sure it will shake bubs loose!

Freddy - as I have found out bleeding isn't always a bad thing - I've had loads! I bled for 22 days at 6-7 weeks and again at 12 weeks. They keep telling me as long as there is no pain. I know how hard it is though not to worry so do get it checked out or you will drive yourself insane with worry and that's not good!

Emma - I can't wait to see your kittys in their thrones - I bet they look like posh paws. too cute.

Kt - OMG xmas day    I would def test early for that one, too scary to do it on that day I think.  Well done on getting AF

Myra - great news on your meeting, you get started soon! yaaaaaay it won't take long as Xmas will loom so fast now we are only a few weeks off (waahhhh!)

Fingers - give the bed shop hell! and threaten to take the order somewhere else - but don't just yet as you WANT that new matresses!

As for me - I'm relieved to find that the clot wasn't a danger to bubs - they at least gave me some clue as to what is going on this time - it seems the clot is a result of the blood pooling (poss down to me spending time lead down watching tv!) and now that it's gone the bleeding 'might' stop. But at least BB is safe. This has really been the week from hell, so I hope it's now over!

I suppose I should go and find something for dinner, poor MrW will starve otherwise!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - you lucky girl have dh as a chef!  My dh doesn't really cook but stir frys are so easy.  He does his best bless him!  I'm so grateful anyway, bless him he's really looking after me!  

Shazia - congratulations.  Nice of you to pop on, we need to hear more success stories from woking!  can't believe you actually miss this!  you crazy lady!    Lainey is a lovely name.

Wildcat - am so happy that you've finally got an explanation and everything is ok obviously.  But what do you mean by this 'poss down to me spending time lead down watching tv'  
Blood pooling  
Glad you had a good time at sho's, you two were making us jealous on here    Knew you wouldn't fancy cooking for mrW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Stupid question coming up  

I am so paranoid I am going to squash my embies..am I ok sitting with my legs bent and bending over    I keep thinking I have to sit straight all the time  

Sorry, i've just got 2ww insanity  

Dinners ready....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - not it's not dreams its sleep depot and they are driving me up the wall!! Sat in their store for 3 hours on Sunday because the girl serving me couldn't get to grips with the computer system. I paid a deposit and wanted 0% finance for the rest - just wish I'd paid the cash now, just thought we might as well earn the interest on it instead of them!! 
I then had a phone call from the manager on Tuesday to say credit agreement had been filled out incorrectly (by his staff not me) and that I have to go in to sign again. When I told him about the problems we had and asked if he would send it to me, he said leave it with me I'll get back to you tomorrow and let you know and also he would see if he could bring delivery forward. No call yesterday - so called him today and he asked me to remind him what he was due to call back for!! Have told him if he doesn't confirm to me that all details are correct and in place within 24 hours then I will cancel the order. He was a young bloke with a really sh&&&y attitude and got right on my dollies!!!

Anyway rant over - You're a lucky girl Myra having a trained chef for a DH. My DH can just about boil an egg!!

Shazia - congratulations. Glad Woking came through for you, it's nice to see the success stories, tahnks for sharing.

Wildcat/Sho - glad you had a lovely lunch.....

Emma- good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - its so annoying isn't it, they don't have a problem taking your money tho eh  

Stir fry was lovely....am logging off of the night so speak to you tomorrow girls.

Emma - good luck again for tomorrow     you've got a busy day tomorrow eh! hope you have enough energy for a boogie tomorrow night  

Catch ya later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

Lunch with Wildcat was lovely as ever. But boy can we talk!!!!!

Myra- well at least you can move on now that AF is here. Shame we couldn't have a lovely miracle on this thread. Getting preggers naturally is so much cheaper  So its full steam ahead for you now, Great !!!

NVH- you poor thing. You're going crazy with the waiting. We'll definitely have to go for coffee, you'll never make it to the end , you'll be insane in a white coat!!! 

Emma and Minow good luck with your scans

Fingers- as you probably can guess, bad service is my bug bear, kick some ass!!! 

Dh is up at 4:30 am so its an early night for us!!! I've got to get my Anthea Turner vice like grip on this house as well tomorrow.

night night


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Wildcat thanks for that info, I must admit I don't feel like I've lost my baby but then I'm a very positive person, I didn't know about your early bleed but from what I had been reading I gathered that you'd had quite a bit, I had no pain with the bleed but now I feel a little bit like I'm actually having a period.
Anyway one way or another I should be having a scan either at my local EPU or up at Woking. So we will get an answer.

Thanks for your quick responses earlier girls, I tell you this site is the best. 
Oh and you lot are foul mouthed, I'm not gonna show you a picture of my pussy!!

Talk tomorrow
Freddy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - Nope, you can't squash them despite what we all think (yeah I thought the same) byt I know you can't - there are layers of muscle, fat, and uterus to get through so it's not possible - but do what you gotta do to feel safe  

Emma - good luck with your scan tomorrow hun!    

Go fingers - I'd be the same - I hate it when these half wits get things wrong - it's not exactly rocket science is it!!! idiots...

Sho - yeah we can talk, and talk, and talk....   had a fab time - thank you! 

Freddy - woking should scan you - you get a 6 week scan anyway with them - well I did and its part of the treatment before they thrust you back to the evil NHS! the scan is the only way to tell what's really going on. Is the bleeding constant and red? or spotting red/brown?

I'm off to watch prof winston now


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls, just a quickie as I have a thumping headache (must be coming off those horrible drugs!! )

*Freddy* - I am sure you'll feel even better when you get a scan. Hope the bleeding stops soon.

*NVH * - Congratulations on being PUPO!   , so glad your little frosties came thro the thaw so well. Hope you have a relaxing 2ww and a BFP at the end!!! 

*Minow* - Well done on those follies! , keep up the good work! Really hoping that this is the cycle for you.

*Sho* - Your lunch with Wildcat sounded lovely. If you are around when I'm off over the festive period it'd be good to meet up for decaf something?!

*KT* - Glad af finally arrived, can't believe your test day is Christmas Day!! Hoping it's the best Christmas ever for you! 

*Emma* - Good luck tomorrow.  

*Ali * - Hope you can enjoy a busy and fun Christmas with lots of parties and eating out and then make a plan in the New Year. That's what we are hoping to do - it seems so strange drinking again! Still, think I can cope! 

Hi to everyone else, better go, head still killing me! xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shazi-Welcome to the thread and dont go stay and post with the rest of us   

Wildcat-Glad all is well with BB  

Myra-Glad everything went well today..how exciting you will be starting soon  

Nvh-You make me laugh 

Barney- 

Freddy-Hoping everything is ok with your little one


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey ladies 
*big congrats to Mrs G Hurray a BFP at last!*    
nvh embies look realy fab fingers crossed for you  
hatster  & for you too
i wish  for friday the best of luck

  so so sad about panda - was very upset to see their news

good luck to all cycling 
and hello to everyoneelse - sorry if i've missed any news


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Up bright and early for my morning jab! I guess you're all still sleepy heads!

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it's Friday 

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning!!

Barney- great to see you back with us. hope you're feeling ok
we can go for a decaf anytime love. You just tell me when.

Emma and minow- Good luck with your scans today

NVH- we are a little village on the way to Wokingham. About 10 mins from the centre of Reading. Going via Winnersh, that way in.

another non eventful day for me today. DH is away for most of it. I have a few snotty phone calls to make to solicitors though which might be fun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

I have a dull conference call in 30 mins then I'm free the rest of the day, weather is poo and rainy so I don't feel like going out!

Sho - let us know how your calls went, I bet they are more fun than mine!

i wish - good luck for today hun - I hope you can bring us another BFP!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Conference call eh! Very high powered business woman 
Mines to my crap solicitor. He doesn't know what he's in for this morning I can tell you.  then I'm going to popo into Reading to get a couple of xmas things for dh


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, nothing exciting though just a call between me and a client and the guy who put the work my way to go over the presentation I put together for them, all numbers and recomendations on how to improve their programme - rather dull dull dull!  I'd rather have a fight with a solicitor any day! lol


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you can have this one mate, honestly!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aaah! someone has blown me some lovely bubbles. I love it when that happens. Ta very much kind person/people xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Haven't had a chance to catch up properly on all your news but congrats NVH and Hatster on being PUPO - keeping everything crossed for you both 

Gool luck today i wish   

Wildcat - so glad that everything's okay with you and bubs

Barney/Alisha/Kerry/Jules - hope you are feeling a little better, thinking of you x

Good luck to - Emma, Minow, Kate and everyone else in the middle of treatment - should have lots of PUPO soon  

And finally a big hello to Sho, Myra, Ali and everyone else waiting to strart the next round of treatment.

Thank you all so much for your help last week.  I haven't been around much as I just felt I needed to take some time out to think thing through properly.  I'm happy to say that although it's early days, me and dp seem to be working things out.  For the first time we seem to be talking properly and honestly and I feel I have at last managed to separate out the two issues.  As I say, a long way to go yet but I am feeling much more positive about things.  I'm also relieved that my blood tests have now all come back okay so if things work out we are all set to go in January.  Thanks again, you were all wonderful as ever xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

whats this?? Wildcat you apper to have been promoted to a VIP!!! wow

hi Karen- I'm delighted you and dh seem to be making some ground. Its difficult I know and as you say its early days, but hopefully you two can work things out. Glad your bloods have come back as well. hopefully it will be a happy new year for you two


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Wildcat-Well done for hitting 13 wks honey  

Sho-Give that solicitor what for  

Karen-So glad that you and d/h are starting to get somewhere, great news  

Nvh must be still in her pit...smelling the place out   and hatster  

Well been up early taken cat to the vet regarding her balding tum so another jab and the next step is a special diet and some evening primrose oil 
Off to woking soon as have my scan i hope my lining is ok for e/t next friday   

Kate-Any news on your sister


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning Emma- Good luck with the scan.

NVH  said she was bored yesterday os she's propbably lolling about feeling sorry for herself 
seriously, hopefully she's having a nice lie in and taking it very easy. she's got to get those frosties warmed up!

Solicitor is actively avoiding me!!!!!!!!  he can run but he can't hide


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhh i have bubbles too   thanks who ever did that show yourself so i can blow some back  

Right im off, will be on when i have finished at woking, then have to go to greenwich for 4pm as have xmas party


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Enjoy your session with dildo cam!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning all, in an effort to stand up for DH/DP rights, here's a short public information film which men everywhere will definitely find useful ...





[me=MrWildcat]hides in the corner ...[/me]

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W!!!!!!!!  What are you suggesting? are you saying your wife has a tendancy to become a big hairy monster?! Surely NO...... 

Mr Sho will find that very amusing later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Back from my boring call!

It was me with the bubbles - I was waiting for the phone to ring and it had gone quiet so I bubbled some of the people on here that were on the last page! 

Emma - is your pussy licking herself too much?  You will have to get her a lampshade   

Sho - I became a charter member so I got upgraded! it costs money though but for the value that I get from this site it's worth every penny!

MrW - I dont do PMS (ROAR)

Karen - glad things are working out for you

Where is everyone? - having a lazy friday


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Zita west on ITV right now talking about improving sperm count.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning..

OMG laptop    will get dh to stop that !!!!!!!!!  

will go backto read your posts now


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hi all

Nowt much to report - am in hotel and feeling sick (well being sick) - think wagamamas poisoned me last night. 

Will report back when i feel better......

Deb


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning

Emma - hope the scan goes well today  

nvh - how are you doing today? keeping the lap top well away from your embies i hope 

debs - poor you - hope you feel better soon  

i'm freaking a bit here cos i'm still spotting? dh said i was bleeding a bit during ET so i'm hoping thats all it is  - what a nightmare this is


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to clarify my point below, zita west was saying that men should not put laptops on their laps and mobile phones in their pockets!!
Well day 3 for me!  Still feel no different, been taking full advantage of a lie in and listening to my cd before I get out of bed.

So, how do you get to be a chatter VIP    

How do you girls know you have bubbles apart from seeing the number rise on the right hand side  

Haster - laptop is by my kneees    feel no different...if you're really worried call the clinic but I am sure its probably down to ec.  Wasyou taking aspirin  

MrW - very funny clip, i liked the end bit with double jeopardy for lesbians  

Emma- you poor bald pussy....hope she gets her hair back soon.  If your lining is ok how come you have to wait til friday    why can't you have et on weds  

Sho - My wedding dress came from Wokingham.  I don't know the area well at all, can just about make it to the A329    Enjoy shopping in reading.

Wildcat - thanks for the reassuring me that I can't squash embies 

Karen - so glad that you and dh are sorting things out and hopefully you both will have a lovely cozy xmas.

Minow - good luck with your scan today.

Debs - hope you feel better soon, its just one thing after another for you eh  
Hi to all you lurkers!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - not on asprin - scared its all over already - still in bed today -wot a lazy minger i am


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb - sorry you are feeling/being







you are suffering quite badly with the sickness - poor you  Hope you feel better later - drink lots of water.

Hatster - at this early stage its probably nothing to worry about - have you called woking?

Nvh - I paid £3.99 to become a charter member, you get a few benefits that I haven't checked out yet, but I feel good about supporting the site with money as I use it so much! You can find out more via your profile page (paid subscriptions) or just go here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=16909;sa=subscriptions


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its way way way to early for af and I am sure its not that.... ring the clinic to put your mind at rest.  I am on the sofa trying to hold in a poo     I put the cyclogest up there at 10am so want to wait a little longer before I go  


Thanks wildcat - will have a look now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I wasn't allowed to access that link    think you have to pay to see it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Stay   or if your worried ring QM  

Nvh- 

Well just got back boy were they busy   well womb lining 8.9mm so because they are so busy with ivfs i may have to have my e/t next monday but they will call me this afternoon as maybe able to do it next friday instead which i said i would rather do as i have booked my acup and also my holiday  

Nvh-Mr R wanted to mimic my last cycle in timing etc to see if i can get pg again as i responded really well with the timings last time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - go poo lady!! The cyclogest works in 20 mins (according to woking as I asked them the same thing lol) so you should be fine by now.  If in doubt you can use another one after - Mr R told me that they give you way too much anyway and you can't have too much so you can't overdose on it!

Go to that pagfe then via your profile and click on paid subscriptions

Emma   Lets hope Mr R favours you and gets you in


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thanks girls - i rang The Brigde but they were crap - just said it can happen - may ring QM later as now starting to feel feverish?

Emma - great that your lining is thickening up - only a week to go!! 

Nvh - you got rid of those chocolate hostages yet? 

how much cyclogest you on?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-call QM now and dont let them fob you off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you're lining is great...hope they can hold off til friday...am a bit confused about them saying monday though as they need to thaw them the day before and nuffield don't work sundays    thats why i had mine on friday!  

Thanks  for the poo advice wildcat and the subscriptions bit! 

Haster - will go in a minute, don't want to miss this morning    Ring qm    I'm on 2 cyclogest a day    the night one is ok, its just the morning one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-They will take thaw them on the friday or sat, they said they were going to thaw them 2 days before e/t anyway not sure why as they were all 4 cell


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

have rung QM and they are going to call back - i take 2 200mg cyclogest at night - do you take them in  2 lots then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster- we have to take x2 400mg of cyclogest per day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - maybe its because you have more than 2 frosties that they are doing it a day earlier and that you got pg last time  

Haster - we take 2 x 400mg in the morning and one at night. Nuffield did say they give a higher dose than other clinics.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who knows honey it all goes over my head  

Got to get some lunch in a min then have to get in the shower for my xmas party got to drive to bloody Greenwich and get there for 4pm so probably take me about 2hrs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

why it starting so early


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy your lunch and have a lovely time.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

am back fro Reading. God it is really getting busy now in the lead up to xmas. I wasn't expecting it to be today, but its elbows out ladies!!

I wanted to get a nice xmas card for dh and my mum, but they were all crap in Clintons so I've had to leave it. I did manage to get the other things I went for though.

Emma- good news on your lining. hopefully they will do your transfer when you want it. Maybe they are giving them an extra day to divide. Mine were put in on the day of thaw and I wish it had been the day after to give them a bit of time.

NVH- I've lived here for 5 years and I'm always getting lost. Being from Brum, I'm used to bigger land marks but I find here (especially where I am) evrything looks the bloody same  I'm always having to turn around because I've taken a wrong turning. that's why we bought TomTom. Yes I'm that bad!

Wildcat- I hope you are going to strenuously discipline your husband for his PMS footage lol

Hatster- you sound really worried. that is really not good for you right now. It is much better to put your mind at rest so give your hospital a call so you can relax.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - I'm exactly the same - give me Brum anyday (even though I'm actually from Tamworth) 

Hatster - give your clinic a call and don't let them fob you off.

Headache is still here but have stopped feeling quite so yucky now...
Just had a call to say the building work is not going well on the house so we will be in the hotel for another week  Boo Sisss. not a happy bunny. Another week in Basingstoke. Joy.

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

A week in Basingstoke sounds lovely I don't know what your complaining about  Its such a classy place


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummmm - not sure about that.  Think I have food poisoning from eating at wagamamas last night...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is that that Japanese place?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I have a question.......on my time table it says thaw and fet on the same day........havent most you on thawed them then keep them growing over night??

Mine were frozen on day 3


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think it makes much difference Bendy. I had mine put back on the same day as well. I think mine were day 3 as well. I don't know, perhaps the younger ones that have mahybe 2-4 cells they like thm to get a bit stronger and that's why they leave them over night. Do you know how many cells they were when they wre frozen?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

busy day today - serves me right for taking yesterday off. Hope all is OK in FF world today. No time for personals, will read through late and catch up.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks sho.......mine are all 8 cell


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow quiet on here this afternoon!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It is isn't it! I'm around for a little while


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool - I'm going to run (waddle) downstaires and get a latee and the laptop set up as I'm up in the office at the moment - at least down their I can put the tv on and get cosy! and I'll be on msn or here for the rest of the day!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its fowl outside. I just had to go and get some milk from the shop. Not pleasant!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

EEEK - just had a powercut at the hotel 
Its horrid out there - rain is thundering down


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

It's pretty vile here, but that's more to do with the fact I'm at work then with the weather, probably means the trains will get delayed though ....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just quick pop in to say HI!

Feeling pleased with myself because although the follies on the right hand side are not really doing much I have managed to grow another couple onthe left (although they are obviously still small as they weren't there on Wed) so looking good this time. Next scan Monday and then hopefully ec on wed!
They were really busy today, I was about 1/2 hour late going in and I heard they had 11 EC's  

Hope everyone doing ok on this grey wet day. 

Wildcats - Beth was asking after you again.
Em, I hope our scan went ok. 
How are the PUPO girls doing? Hopefully washed and dressed by now! 

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well done minow, you must be really pleased with your result, I know you've had problems in the past with poor response....BUT NOT THIS TIME!!! 

Mr W You're right, the trains cann't cope with any minor variation in the weather, so you may well be delayed.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - leave now and you'll be home in time for tea!!

Minow - well done hun - sounds like those follies have had a good talking to and are behaving this time - the short protocol must suit you - lets hope a BFP is coming your way!!!

Raining here too, getting dark - glad i dont have to go out until i pick up mr w from train station!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i take it there is a hint of sarcasm there. do you have to go and pick him up?!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah -its only up the road and way cheaper than the £4 a day parking charges or the £5 taxi charge - we are only a mile away! I dont mind though - i can't wait to see him at the end of the day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

aahh. that is really nice


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ahhhh! Mr Minow walks!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just got back from work, well phoned woking today, start d/r on 14/12, got to collect my treatment plan on Thursday, yippee, baseline scan will be 28/12   all excited

Emma, glad your lining was good, hope they can fit you in on Friday  

Minow, well done on your follies  

Hi, Nvh, hope you are relaxing  

Hello Wildcat, Sho and Debs, been very quiet on here to day, oh sorry hi to Karen as well, glad things are working out for you and dh


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry fingers never said hi to you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done minow on those follies - loads of luck for monday.

bendy - mine were day 2 when they were frozen and 4 cells, probably because yours are day 3 and 8 cells they wanna get them in where they belong.  I think its great cause at least you don't have to go through a painful night of wondering & waiting if they survived or not.

Not much going on on here today then eh    I've had a restful day on and off the sofa!  Tried watching a film and then on the phone, then dh came home, so film has to wait til monday    actually its a disney 'brother bear'    got cinderella to watch to and the harry potter series!

Haster - how are you    what did QM say  

Myra - great news, you must be thrilled that you've got a start date and a plan to work to. 

Hi kerry you busy bee 

I am not feeling any different to be honest, wondering if there is anything going on in there and then I think there is nothing I can do about it either way, which made me feel better.  So staying   so far.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, hi hun, yes excited but also nervous, it is understandable that you feel like nothing is going on but i bet your little ones are snuggling their new home getting ready for the next 9 months


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - save your nerves for later on....this is the easy part and make sure you make the most of your 'free' days of eating and drinking what you like before tx starts.  Obviously I am not advising you to go out and get P*ssed everynight  
I hope they are making themselves at home, although implantation won't be til about Mon/tues by my calculations, or could be later than that! 

bendy - when is you thaw/et for


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Minow - great news about your follies!!     - must be such a relief! and i am ashamed to admit i am still in my pj's - going for a shower in a mo before dh gets home!

Myra - good news for you too eh? waiting to start is so exciting

Emma - hope you have a good night tonight you dirty stop out 
nvh - glad you are feeling good and doing ok - i've got a load of dvds to watch but havent got around to it yet either!! i dont know where the day goes 
i spoke to QM - they said the cramps and spotting can happen and were more concerned with me having a temperature - they found an endometrioma during EC and gave me antibiotics so may be that but am feeling a bit better this afternoon.

i'm so sad i'm watching the price is right!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh

A question for you hun, the nurse was abit concerned as my LH was slightly higher than my FSH, which is a sign of PCOS, they said they would check on my baseline scan if everything was ok with my ovaries, although when i have had scans before all was ok, just abit concerned as they want me to have 4 amps of stimms, what was you on as i see you got a massive 35+ follies, dont want to have to cancel because of this

Thanks hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - yeh it was me that had a slightly higher LH, which indicates PCO not PCOS, so there maybe a chance of Overy stimmulating, well it was in my case.  The thing is they don't really know how you are going to respond until you start taking the drugs, but maybe you should question it when you go for your baseline scan or pick up your drugs.  They have nothing really to go by on your first go except age, reason for tx and your blood tests.  However, I was on 450 gonal f from memory and you are only on 300 as each amp is 75, so its probably ok.  

Haster - you minger    I can smell ya from here  
Good that your mind is more at rest but what is endometrioma    keep an eye on your temperature tho.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - endometrioma is a chocolate cyst caused by endometriosis - had a big one removed in august and now got another one  - you had your shower then - i find that hard to believe... 

Myra - i got pco too with raised LH - i started on 2 amps menopur but it wasnt enough and they will increase it in another cycle - i had an early scan after starting stims just to check i wasnt over stimming so they can always reduce it then- i got the impression people with pco syndrome are more likely to hyper stim than people just with pco if that makes sense?

right off for a shower


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Nvh, i will ask the question, i think that i may have the amps wrong as Mr R told me he would put me on the second highest dose due to age, oh god, it is all so confusing, i will wait until Thursday and hopefully all will be abit clearer

Thanks for your help though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - got to laugh.
Just popped home to get more clothes and check the post and have a letter from Surrey PCT informing me that they have recieved an application for me the undergo assisted conception services funded by the NHS and is currently being processed. 
Talk about after the horse has bolted....  Useless


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debs, what a joke, typical NHS, always one step behind


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

all showered and fresh as a daisy 

Debs   - typical eh?

just noticed i am on 2 x 400mg cyclogest but take both at night - nvh do you take 1 at night and 1 in morning? that makes more sense to me?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Emma, glad scan went ok, not long till you will be joining Hatser and NVH on the dreaded 2ww.
Minow.....lots of    for your follies
Freddy...hope the bleeding has eased off  
I am off out to Richmond tonight with a friend, and b4 u ask i am not playing dress up tonight.
Need to lose some weight as 2 of my favourite tops dont fit, am having real problems shifting the weight i put on through having 2 back to back cycles.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend although i think the weather is gonna b horrible.
catch up tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ali, have fun tonight, as for the weight loss, you looked great when i met you, take care hun and have a good time


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hatster- glad the bleeding has been explained for you. Hopefully you can relax a bit now.

NVH- enjoy the time you have. You might as well enjoy yourself relaxing and warching a few DVD's since you've got the time off.

Myra- Glad you have got your start date and everything is full steam ahead for you now. You must be excited.

Debs- How ridiculous!!! At least you can say that by you not needing it some poor soul will benefit a bit quicker.

Cuddly night on the sofa with dh watching a few DVD's tonight and  a glass of vino because it doesn't matter


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, thanks hun, that sounds nice, a lovely snuggly evening on the couch with dh, with a glass of vino in your hand, bliss, enjoy my friend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Ali-Have a good night  

Myra-Great that you have a date to start  

Sho-Have a nice evening cuddling up to d/h  

Hatster-Glad they reassured you at QM 

Minow-Well done me,you and bendy will have e/t the same day  

Bendy-Cant wait to meet you  

Hi to everyone else back from Greenwich, there was only 2 females out of all my team myself and someone else, so the boys had £350 of beer money , plus they were put up in the Holiday inn and cabs and a curry  i stink of smoke yuk   and washed my hair today i hate that   

Well Linda called me and i have e/t on friday so i can call weds afternoon to check my times as i have acup booked for 9am then will got back and see her after e/t so hoping it will be around 11


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls 
Been a long day, but all is well with bruiser, and the bleeding has stopped now worry over.
Thanks for the support
Sorry I've been a bit me orientated
But also its hard to keep up with you lot 
Take care
Freddy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Freddy

Glad the bleeding has stopped   now just make sure you get plenty of rest


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Emma - good news about lining all go for friday, bet you're getting excited now!?  

Freddy - pleased bleeding has stopped       
  
Wildcats - pleased your scan went well and pleased they could tell u about bleeding.  

Myra - pleased u have a date, roll on xmas!  

Minow/Bendy/Emma - can't believe u are all having e/t on the same day, how great is that!!!!  

Nvh - your pic is great, how r u doing?      

Haster - how r u doing?    

Hi to everyone esle!  

Thanks for all the       they obviously worked!! Pleased to say that it is another   for Woking. We're on a roll!! Who's next?

Have a gd wkend, rest up all those who should be!

xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

congratulations I wish!!!!   Brilliant news.

It seems the drought at Woking is over at last!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Iwish -   on your   fingers crossed that woking are on a roll of BFP's...I think its me and haster next    I like how you just threw in that bfp at the end of you post like it was nothing really    My god girl you are PREGNANT!     

Freddy - glad everything is ok and the bleeding is stopped.

Emma - great news about ET on Friday   

Sho - hope you had a good cozy night last night.  Bet it lead to naughties  

Haster - how are you feeling today   bet your still in bed you smelly minx  

Myra  - hope its all sunk in now and that after a nights sleep it doesn't seem as daunting.

Well I am feeling ok today, had a couple of friends over last night for a drink, although I was on the water   and it took my mind of the 2ww for a while.  They know about tx so wanted to come and see how I was, which was sweet.
I was going to venture out to the shops today, but look at that   and its looks pretty   out there so might stay in instead and keep my embies all snuggly.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Iwish congratulations hun, well done 

Nvh, feeling ok today, think i am driving dh insane talking about it, bless him, i am staying in and vegging today to, the weather is horrible, i am having a night on my own as dh is off to see a friend in Eastbourne, so i will get to enjoy x factor without him moaning   

Oh god the rain is coming down really heavy at the moment, glad you had some support from your friends last night  

Emma, great news about e/t  

Morning Sho and everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Loving the ticker myra    oooh a snuggly night in on your own with a glass of red!  how nice!  Those M&S food adverts are just so lovely,  I just so want some of that rose sparkling wine...it looks delicious


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, i know what you mean about the m&s adverts, they always make me feel hungry, i also luv a glass of rose  

Clinic has told me that we are not to have   unprotected as from now, did you follow this as i cannot remember the last time we used protection, it will feel really weird


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally I didn't have unprotected sex, I thought it was a bit pointless really seeing though the reason that we are going for IVF is that we couldn't get pg naturally. And if by some miracle we got pg naturally in the process then I would have been over the moon.  Its totally up to you though...


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, i will probably just carry on as we are as dhs sample was really bad this time, he only had 10 million in total, last time he had about 60 million, so the chances of getting pg naturally are looking very slim, although the nurse did say that they can change quite alot


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just enjoy yourself thats what I say.....its so nice just doing it as and when and not on demand around ov time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Iwish           so pleased for you babe bet you cant wait for the scan  

Myra-M&S food is lovely but always get a headache after eating it  

Nvh-Rest honey no going out


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning

i wish - CONGRATULATIONS       make sure you take it easy x

Sho - hope you had a lovely snuggly evening   last night - i love those evenings!

Emma - good news about next  friday  

nvh - actually i have been up for over an hour ! i have even made lasagne for later after sho gave me a craving for it! i would stay in if i were you - its orrible out there! 

another lazy day for me but we have to go to my nieces 18th b'day party tonight - looking forward to a few drinks and bopping the night away - yeah right - going to look like a right boring old mare sitting in a corner with a glass of water!! 

have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Pmsl   you with the water   im sure it will be worth it in a few days time   

Ohhhhh dont get me started on the lasagne i may do that monday as d/f cooks at the weekend


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lasagne...............................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I hope you dont drop it on the floor hatster and then you wont be able to eat it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm making lasagne next week too!  See what sho started, gonna put some spinach in mine too!

Dh has just bought me flowers  

Emma - do you really think its too soon to go out  

Haster - enjoy the party AND the water!  I must have drank about 4 litres yesterday


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

aahh - nvh - what a lovely thing for dh to do !!

i would think its ok to go out for a short time but not a big shop !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I only want to go to boots and get some wrapping paper for next week so I can start wrapping the xmas pressies!  I just feel that some fresh air would do me good....its all inside anyway so thats good.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

cant see that hurting then - bit of fresh air will do you good - we are going to go for a little walk later if it stops  - u done all your shopping then?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of it, I wanted to get the most of it down before the 2ww, only have a few bits and bobs to get but those can wait.  Family is all finished thank god!  Just got to wrap it all now  

I wonder if i'll be able to fit into anything, those cyclogest really bloat me out  

Well I suppose I should go and shower and make myself presentable !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bye bye


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-No you will be fine going out honey honest  doesnt dont over do it and get back to relaxing when you get home  

Im so sad we had a little old lady living next door to us and she was in her 90's and i have bought her bread before when she has asked and d/f moved her bin etc so the dustman can take it. her son lives in northampton anyway i noticed yesterday before i went out for the evening an ambulance and paramedic car,police car and her sons car outside her house i thought the worse obviously and then the ambulances went then a black private ambulance came and took her away i felt soo   i have just been sweeping up the leaves from the drive and her son came up to me and i said i was sooo sorry for his loss and was going to drop a card in today he said it was sweet of us and that she really liked having us as neighbours   i said i wish i could of done more   he said that she had been ill for a few weeks and he came to see her yesterday and found her dead    how awful is that  

On a good note i take the leaves i get to my neighbour over the road as she likes to make her compost and she gave me a jar of homemade damson jam   so will try some tonight after im back from Ikea on some hot toast


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Emma- Sorry about your neighbour. That's so sad. That's a good age though. Hopefully she just drifted off in her sleep. 

NVH- Its terrible the dilema about whether to carry on as normal or not isn't it. Your head tells you that if Paula Ratcliffe can get pregnant while she runs marathons and does all that training, then a trip to boots shouldn't be a problem. Easier said than done though isn't it!! I hope your trip is fruitful. I've managed to get all of ours done, which is a miracle. Usually I'm at it right up to xmas!

Myra- I will be watching x factor as well. I didn't watch it last week, so I'm interested to see the Mc crap brothers and Eton Rd!!

Hatster- I hope the waiting is going ok for you.

You can't all blame me for lasagne!!! That is totally unfair. I wonder what will happen if I say 'm having shepherds pie for tea tomorrow!!

Went out to the big Sainsbury's today to get a bath mat and have a look around. We didn't fancy a big trip to the very busy Reading and thought we could have a coffee there. I went there to meet Wildcat the other week, and guess who walked past the window when I was tucking into my apple and cinnamon muffin? Yep you guessed it, it was the family Wildcat....all 3!!!  I said to my dh that she was going to think I was stalking her, but we were there first, honest!!!! 

Not much planned this evening, a bit of x factor and perhaps a movie after, who knows?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon all

Emma - so sorry about your neighbour - thats so sad but at least you helped her out and made her last few months easier  - not many people can say that about their neighbours i bet 

sho - cant believe you met the wildcats whilst you were out!! how funny  and you are safe on the shepherds pie cos i dont like lamb  - if you were making it with beef that might be a different story 

nvh - hope you had a good shopping trip

i'm jealous you are all staying in to watch x factor   wish i didnt have to go out - am going to record it though  - 

have a great evening everyone xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i love lamb!!! Although I always feel bad in the spring when you see the lovely little lambs all jumping about....aaahhh

Try and enjoy your outing as well!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girlies

Well dh has gone to Eastbourne now, so house to myself, pure bliss, although i will miss him later as he has a lovely lap to rest my tootsies on  

Really annoyed as not one of dhs family has bothered to pick up the phone to wish me well, although dh did call them all yesterday to let them know   well they can all get lost as far as i am concerned, they are all to rapped up in their own little boring lives, not a thought for anyone else, my mum actually cried when i told her that things were finally getting started, bless her

Sho, enjoy x factor tonight, i am really looking forward to it, oh by the way i must admit i love lamb and mint sauce, could never be a veggie, like meat to much, my favourite is the lovely crispy skin off the chicken, i know gross, the greasier the better  

Have a good evening all, hope to catch up with you all soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-How funny you saw wildcats   did you all have a ginger latte together  

whats the pie with beef is that cottage pie  

Lasagne is my fav dinner with salad and chips 

Myra-Sod dh's family cause when you get your little one they will be the one missing out on his/hers life


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha ha Myra. my dh always has the skin off the roast chicken. Full of calories you know, but tastey good mmm mmm

We had a similar scenario with dh family. They used to ring up through the whole process and never really mention the treatment. but these are the people that didn't so much as send me a card when my brother was murdered so I shouldn't be surprised. 

In their favour I have to say, that I made dh ask them why they showed no interest, and they said they didn't know what to say. I don't know what I think of that, but its what they said.also I think that his mother in particular just assumed that it would work and that it was no big deal. After dh said something, they showed a lot more interest. I had to realise that perhaps she didn't know very much about it. After I was able to educate her a bit, she was genuinely concerned for us. see what happens when it all gets going.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I know. she's going to think we're a right pair of stalkers  I did have a ginger latte actually, 2, and they were yummy.

Yep beef is cottage pie.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmmm might make a cottage pie next week then maybe thurs  

Ohhhh i fancy one of those ginger lattes


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Sho & Emma  

Dhs family are a strange lot, oh well we will see what happens, not going to let it bother me  

As for the cottage pie, so scrummy, dh makes an excellent one, loving the ticker Emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Yes tis true - there we were out at the local sinsbury's when I get a phone call from sho who says I just saw you walk past the window!!! so of course we stopped for a delicious latte and a good gossip!!  I'm going to get shares in starbucks - i love that place!

i wish -   on your       I think we are on a roll now - let's keep this up! the next 2 weeks are as hard as the 2ww though as you have to wait for a scan now!  I'm so pleased for you 

Emma - great news about getting the go ahead for Friday! that will be 3 of you on the 2ww on the same day - they say good things come in 3's!  Sorry about your neighbour though, that's very sad. We have a very old couple living next to us, bit the lady is an old bag. I took her post round once and she slammed the door in my face without even saying thankyou! 

Myra - stuff the family - some people can just be funny sometimes, or just plain insensitive. I hope you can ignore it and have a nice evening, have a nice bath, do your toes and pamper yourself while dh is away!

Nvh/hatster  - how are you both doing today?  I hope your trip out wasn't too tiring nat! so cute that DH bought you flowers! bless him! 

Well MrW and myself are planning on having a nice night in with movies, he's in the bath now, and we've had a lovely beef stronganoff for dinner already. So it's a cosy night with the fire on and a good movie!  

As for shephersd pie vs cottage pie - I like a recipie that I once got out of a weight watchers cookbook - it's really low in fat etc and is absolutely delicious - here it is in case you fancy it:  

1 pack minced lamb
1 tin chopped tomatoes
1/2 pint lamb stock
1 chopped up onion  (can add mushrooms if you want too)
some spuds (mashed of course)
some leeks (cooked and mashed in with the spuds)

Dry fry lamb, drain any fat juice - add onion fry some more, add tinned tomato and stock - simmer for 20 mins, boil spud add leek and mash together - put in a dish, top with spud and put in the oven at 200 for 20-30 mins (until brown) - serve with veg and gravy!

Quite simple - very low in cals/fat (sorry does have carbs!) and really really tasty! 

There - that's my good deed for the day - have a nice evening y'allll


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

see, i just have to mention food and everyone craves it.  emma's having cottage pie, which is basically shepherds pie so I'm taking the credit for that, and she wants a ginger latte and I'm taking the credit for that as well!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm having lasagne tonight   ...already did the shepherds pie thing with beef mince and cauliflour topping.

Well was out for 2 hours and feel a little guilty but I know I shouldn't...been locked up in the house since weds so I think I should be ok. I've had 3 days of rest and thought a change of scenery would be ok.  (Please tell me thats ok & I haven't done anything to jepordise things)  
I had a decaf skinnicino (sp) which was nice.

Wildcat/Sho - how weird was that bumping into each other    Do you go to sainsburys at J12    its massive eh and there's a huge next there which I love.

Sho - I know what you mean about Paula Radcliffe and all the other atheletes that get pg...You can drive yourself mad with figuring out whats the best thing to do  

Myra - enjoy your evening.

Haster - have fun at your party

Emma - so sad about your neighbour...    She was pretty old though and if she was ill I suppose they were expecting it although its not nice dying alone  
Hope the new neighbours are nice  

Oh well, must go and layer lasagne...dinner a bit late for me    so I bid you a lovely night what ever you are up to.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - no the sainsbury's is at Junction 4 on the M3 - camberly way, it's only 5 or 6 miles from us so we end up there all the time!  2 hours out won't hurt,  if your little one is snuggling in then walking won't do you any harm at all - I didn't rest nearly as much on my 2nd IVF as I did on the 1st and the 2nd one is the one that worked for me!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Firstly, congratulations i wish, I'm so happy for you.  Here's hoping you and and MrsG are the start of many BFP's!

Emma, sorry to hear about your neigbour.  Congratulations on gettin the go ahead for Friday - how exciting for you Minow and Bendy  

Myra - good luck with your treatment - you must be so excited

Sho and Wilcat - sound like a perfect evenings with your DH's

NVH - hope the 2ww's not driving you mad    Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hello to everyone else too x

One quick question (as ever!) - My cd3 test came back 5 and my cd21 test came back at 51 "progesterone consistent with ovulation in this cycle" so I'm assuming they are okay?, but I haven't got a clue about the LH test Myra and others have mentioned.  Should I have been tested for this as well?   Sorry probably a very silly question but I can't find the list of tests that Woking gave me.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I've just found a description of LH in the guide to IF section, but I'm still not sure if/when I need to be tested for this and also what an acceptable level is?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think they do usually test LHKaren. I know I was tested for LH, oestrogen and progesterone at the relevant times. It might be worth giving your GP a call and asking.  Having said that, I have a feeling that the LH tet is to see that you have ovulated and since you have a progesterone level that indicates ovulation has taken place, maybe that's all that's needed.

NVH- what can you do? On the one hand you're advised to exercise and on the other you're told to rest up. I really don't think it makes any physical difference but it makes all the mental difference. If you feel bad and stressed out about being active its probably best to chill out at home. If you're feeling pretty good, then a bit of fresh air is not going to hurt.  My GP said that if you take 100 pregnant women and ask 50 to run the marathon, the same propotion will miscarry as those that didn't run. I'm not sure about the marathon part, but I think the point he was trying to make was that the activity makes no odds at all. No consolation to you though when you're in the middle of your big wait.  Do what your gut tells you.

so far, i think Eton Rd will go. A bit sad really because I thought they were really good during the auditions. Louis has really let them down. We'll see though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Karen, when i had my day 3 test they tested for FSH & LH, if the LH is slightly raised over the FSH it is a sign of PCO, for eg. mine was FSH 6 & LH 8.2, if that makes sense, although all scans i have had have shown normal ovaries, i was also tested for oestridial (not sure if that is spelt correctly)
Your Fsh at 5 sounds excellent, they say anything under 6 is great, so dont worry  

Wildcat, that sounds like a lovely recipe, will get dh to try it, yes dh does all the cooking  

Nvh, enjoy your lasagne   as for the going out, the fresh air will do you the world of good, you had 3 good days of rest so a little light exercise will not hurt, keep those muscles working, i have to keep on the move as i have curvature of the spine, and if i sit to long my body goes all stiff, i have had it since i was born and have to have cortisone injections in my spine, not nice but they do the job 

Sho, i think Eton Road will go tonight, Leonie was fab, not sure about Ray though, he is abit cheesy, love Ray as he is something different, kept switching over to the dancing, i would so love to do that, abit of a groover me, have tried to get dh to go salsa dancing with me but he has 2 left feet  , so i normal dance around the living room with one of my doggies, i know how sad is that, but they both love it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, meant to say love Ben, as he is different


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies!!!

I wish - congrats on your BFP!!!             

Emma - so sad about your neighbour. She was blessed with you and DF living next door though and not many people can say they have neighbours that help out these days. 
Glad you got go ahead for Friday, we seem to be on a busy time for Woking at the mo..

NVH - fresh air will have done you good, if you are anything like me you would go stir crazy staying indoors for 2 weeks. Everything in moderation that's what I reckon!! 

Wildcat and Sho - glad you enjoyed your ginger lattes!! 

Karen - I would check with Woking as I think LH should be tested too.

Myra - my dh's family (his bro and SIL) are a nightmare too, his parents were fabulous but sadly are no longer with us. AS long as you have plenty of support from your side try not to worry about them.

Hatster - hope you are enjoying your party, push the boat out with that water!!

Hi everyone else... 

I think Eton Road and Ray will be bottom 2 - leona was great even having had tonsilitis - what a diva!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Fingers

I am not going to worry about what they think anymore, as my parents are a great support, and thats all i need, oh and dh of course, my sister inlaw, is a right jealous mare, she has always been like that and has said some very hurtful things with regards to us trying to concieve, she is always going on about her having a football team, and when she says it she has that horrible smirk on her face, if it wasnt for my dh, i would give her a good slap

All i can say is that she also does not know if she can concieve yet as she hasnt started trying, i know it sounds horrible but what a shame if she had problems (not)


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kerry, bad result today, poor dh!

Thanks guys, I've looked again at my cd3 results and it definately only mentions the FSH test not LH so I'll call Woking on Monday and check.  

Coincidently it is day 3 of this cycle on Monday - I doubt I'll be able to get an appointment at my doctors at that short notice - do you think I would be able to get it done at one of those walk in doctors they have at Waterloo etc?  

The others are right Myra - dont give them the satisfaction of getting to you, they're not worth it.  Bloody families eh   xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Karen, i think you would probably have to have a lab form off your GP, to get the blood test done, although it is worth a try, good luck hun, take care


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76228.0


----------

